# Θέματα Σχέσεων, Επικοινωνίας και Σεξουαλικότητας > Σχέσεις και Επικοινωνία >  Θέλω να δοκιμάσω τις δυνάμεις μου!

## Lemonpie5

Είχα κάνει φάση με ένα παιδί πριν έξι μήνες και του έστειλα τις προάλλες να ξαναβρεθούμε. Εγώ δεν έχω κάνει σεξ αλλά θέλω να κάνω με αυτόν για να ξεκολλήσω και μετά να φλερτάρω πιο άνετα. Του ζήτησα να βγούμε και μου είπε πως έχει σχέση τώρα και δεν πρέπει να βρεθούμε. Και μετά του ξεφουρνισα να κάνουμε σεξ.
Του εξήγησα ότι έχω μπλοκάρει και δεν βρίσκω σχέση επειδή δεν έχω κάνει σεξ ( όλοι αυτό ζητάνε και από εκεί κρίνουν αν θα κάνουν σχέση μαζί σου) και πως εκείνον θέλω για την πρώτη μου φορά ( ήταν πολύ ευγενικός) και μετά δεν θα τον ξαναενοχλησω και δεν θα χαλάσει η σχέση του. Επιμένει ότι δεν ειναι σωστό. Του έστελνα όλο το βράδυ τα σωψυχα μου και μου έλεγε να μην αγχώνομαι και να μην πιεζομαι. Ότι αυτό το πράγμα θα γίνει στην ώρα του και αν είναι σωστός ο άλλος θα με περιμένει. Μετά με άφηνε στο διαβάστηκε , του ζήτησα συγγνώμη το πρωί και τον ρώτησα πώς με βρίσκει σαν κοπέλα, και τι να κάνω για να αποκτήσω σχέση, είπε δεν με ξέρει καλά και έχει πιεστεί από αυτό. Ζήτησα συγγνώμη μου είπε δεν πειράζει. Τον ρώτησα αν θέλει να γνωριστούμε καλύτερα και είπε θα μπορούσαμε, αλλά δεν είναι σωστό αυτή την περίοδο. Είπε ότι θα τα πούμε άλλη στιγμή και αυτό ήταν.
Λέω να εξαφανιστω μια εβδομάδα περίπου και να ξαναχτυπησω. Δεν τρελαίνομαι κιολας, απλά δεν έχω κάνει ποτέ ξανά κίνηση σε άλλον και θέλω να το ζήσω και να δω αν θα τσιμπήσει! 

Εννοείται ότι κάνω την πλάκα μου και δεν μπορώ να δω για σχέση ένα τέτοιο άτομο. Απλά θέλω να δω αν θα πιάσει το δόλωμα και ποσο μετράω απέναντι σε κάποια άλλη, πιο έμπειρη.

----------


## george1520

Τρολαρεις..

----------


## Marilou

Εντάξει δεν υπάρχεις...
Αδικησε κοπελιά ,πάνε και γράψε κάνα σενάριο να βγάλεις και κάτι από όλο αυτό ,μην πηγαίνει χαμένο ...

----------


## Lemonpie5

Ότι τρολαρω ισχύει.Αλλά όχι εσάς. Τρολαρω τύπους που είχα κάνει κάτι και διάφορους λιγουρηδες που μου στέλνουν.

----------


## Marilou

Αφού δεν τρολλαρεις εμάς λοιπόν άκου...

Πραγματικά ντρέπομαι που ανήκουμε στο ίδιο φίλο....
Δεν έχεις ίχνος αξιοπρέπειας και σεβασμού επάνω σου..
Κριμα τα λεφτά που δίνεις στον ψυχολόγο σου...Πας από το κακό στο χειρότερο..

Εσύ παίζεις με ανθρώπους που είναι ήδη σε σχέση. ...ευτυχώς σε έχουν καταλάβει και δεν προσβάλουν τον άνθρωπο που έχουν δίπλα τους..
Μπορεί να μην είναι τόσο όμορφη εξωτερικά όσο εσύ αλλά εσωτερικά είναι χίλιες φορές καλύτερη από εσένα...

Αυτά τα ολίγων σκληρά ..Σπάνια τα λέω σε ανθρώπους αλλά όταν παίζουν με αξιοπρεπειες και ηθικές αξίες έτσι γίνομαι ...

Ντροπή τίποτα άλλο ...μια λέξη άγνωστη για εσένα φαντάζομαι.
Καλή συνέχεια αν και δεν την βλέπω αλλά δεν λυπάμαι καθόλου ....

----------


## george1520

> Ότι τρολαρω ισχύει.Αλλά όχι εσάς. Τρολαρω τύπους που είχα κάνει κάτι και διάφορους λιγουρηδες που μου στέλνουν.


Έχεις φάει γερή χυλόπιτα από τον τύπο και θες να του ξαναστείλεις γιατί όλο αυτό έχει πληγώσει τον εγωισμό σου.. Γιαυτό και μόνο. Ο τύπος φαίνεται εντάξει αφού σκέφτηκε τη σχέση που έχει τώρα και δε δέχτηκε τη πρόταση που του έκανες..

Γιατί άνοιξες το θέμα? Τι θες να συζητήσεις?

----------


## Lemonpie5

Ψυχολόγο έχω καιρό να πάω. 
Είμαι καλύτερα γιατί άρχισα να κάνω παρέα με κάποια κορίτσια και να βγαίνω.
Θα ξεκινήσω σύντομα και μια νέα δραστηριότητα που θα γνωρίσω κόσμο αξιόλογο.

Από εκεί και πέρα, ούτε να διαλύσω σχέση πάω. Ας μη σχολιάσουμε τι σχέση είναι. Ο ίδιος μου είχε στείλει να ξαναβγούμε πριν δύο μήνες , άρα είτε ξενοκοιταγε είτε είναι πολύ πρόσφατη η σχέση.
Δεν ξέρω πως είναι εξωτερικά η τύπισσα.
Εγώ εξάλλου δεν έχω σκοπό να τους χωρίσω ούτε τον θέλω αυτόν για σχέση. Απλά θέλω να δω αν θα τσιμπήσει. Αν τσιμπήσει έχει καλώς. Αλλιώς θα βρω άλλον.

Γνωριμίες θα κάνω από εδώ και πέρα το έχω αποφασίσει. Γιατί να μην παίξω με άτομα που με χρησιμοποίησαν για να καλοπερασουν; Γιατί να μην τους χρησιμοποιώ κι εγώ;

----------


## george1520

> Ψυχολόγο έχω καιρό να πάω. 
> Είμαι καλύτερα γιατί άρχισα να κάνω παρέα με κάποια κορίτσια και να βγαίνω.
> Θα ξεκινήσω σύντομα και μια νέα δραστηριότητα που θα γνωρίσω κόσμο αξιόλογο.
> 
> Από εκεί και πέρα, ούτε να διαλύσω σχέση πάω. Ας μη σχολιάσουμε τι σχέση είναι. Ο ίδιος μου είχε στείλει να ξαναβγούμε πριν δύο μήνες , άρα είτε ξενοκοιταγε είτε είναι πολύ πρόσφατη η σχέση.
> Δεν ξέρω πως είναι εξωτερικά η τύπισσα.
> Εγώ εξάλλου δεν έχω σκοπό να τους χωρίσω ούτε τον θέλω αυτόν για σχέση. Απλά θέλω να δω αν θα τσιμπήσει. Αν τσιμπήσει έχει καλώς. Αλλιώς θα βρω άλλον.
> 
> Γνωριμίες θα κάνω από εδώ και πέρα το έχω αποφασίσει. Γιατί να μην παίξω με άτομα που με χρησιμοποίησαν για να καλοπερασουν; Γιατί να μην τους χρησιμοποιώ κι εγώ;


Πως σε χρησιμοποίησε αυτός;

----------


## Lemonpie5

Με χρησιμοποίησε για να ξεκαυλωσει.
Είχαμε βγει, εγώ τον φίλησα και μετά εκείνος άρχισε να κάνει σαν να είχε να πάει με γυναίκα εκατό χρόνια, με πήγε σπίτι του ενώ εγώ νόμιζα ότι θα πηγαίναμε βόλτα και όταν πήγαμε επέμενε να κάνουμε προκαταρκτικά ( ευτυχώς σεβάστηκε ότι δεν ήθελα σεξ) και δεν ήθελε ούτε να μιλήσουμε ούτε τίποτα.

Όσο για τη χυλοπιτα που λες καλύτερα να ζήσω την διεκδίκηση και αυτή την κακή εμπειρία με κάποιον που δεν με καίει , παρα να εκτεθω σε κάποιον που θα μου αρέσει πραγματικά. Θα έχω πάρε λίγο θάρρος νομίζω.

----------


## george1520

> Με χρησιμοποίησε για να ξεκαυλωσει.
> Είχαμε βγει, εγώ τον φίλησα και μετά εκείνος άρχισε να κάνει σαν να είχε να πάει με γυναίκα εκατό χρόνια, με πήγε σπίτι του ενώ εγώ νόμιζα ότι θα πηγαίναμε βόλτα και όταν πήγαμε επέμενε να κάνουμε προκαταρκτικά ( ευτυχώς σεβάστηκε ότι δεν ήθελα σεξ) και δεν ήθελε ούτε να μιλήσουμε ούτε τίποτα.


Και όλο αυτό πως σε έκανε να νιώσεις;

----------


## Lemonpie5

> Και όλο αυτό πως σε έκανε να νιώσεις;


Παραδέχομαι πως δεν με πίεζε σε ακραίο σημείο και σεβοταν όταν δεν ήθελα κάτι. Αλλά μου φάνηκε ένας πεινασμένος λιγουρης που ήθελε απλά να ικανοποιηθεί.
Και αφού με χρησιμοποίησε γιατί να μην ξεκινήσω αυτό το παιχνίδι κι εγώ, να το ζήσω;

----------


## Marilou

Μήπως γιατί όποιος έχει αξιοπρέπεια και σέβεται τον ευατο του δεν ενεργεί έτσι?

Πραγματικά δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω το σκεπτικό σου...

Τι περιμένεις από όλο αυτό?
Να σου πούμε μπράβο που άρχισες και κανείς φιλίες ???

Στο τέλος σε βλέπω να βάζεις αγγελία για αυτό τον σκοπό...
Ειλικρινά πόσο πιο χαμηλα να πέσεις..
Μην απορείς λοιπόν για αυτούς που σε πλησιάζουν ...μια απο αυτούς έχει γίνει..
Δεν τιμωρεις αυτούς ,τον ίδιο σου τον ευατο τιμωρεις ,αυτό αν καταλάβαινες τουλάχιστον κάτι θα αλλάζες?

Ψάξε και βρες καινούργιο ψυχολόγο μπας και προλάβεις και σώσεις τίποτα ...αν σου έχει μείνει και κάτι...

----------


## george1520

> Παραδέχομαι πως δεν με πίεζε σε ακραίο σημείο και σεβοταν όταν δεν ήθελα κάτι. Αλλά μου φάνηκε ένας πεινασμένος λιγουρης που ήθελε απλά να ικανοποιηθεί.
> Και αφού με χρησιμοποίησε γιατί να μην ξεκινήσω αυτό το παιχνίδι κι εγώ, να το ζήσω;


Θα νιώθεις καλύτερα πιστεύεις; Ήδη είσαι σε χειρότερη φάση από ότι ήσουν.. Σε γειωσε. Τι θα κερδίσεις πιστευεις;

Ψυχολόγο γιατί σταμάτησες να πηγαίνεις;

----------


## Lemonpie5

Γιατί ήθελα να σταματήσω λίγο. 
Ήδη ένιωθα καλύτερα που έκανα κάποιες φίλες.

Αγγελία γιατί να βάλω; Δεν έχω τα προσόντα αλλιώς; 
Και άλλο οι τύποι που συναναστρέφομαι για να σπάω πλάκα άλλο όσοι θα γνωρίσω. Προφανώς και θα προσέχω τη συμπεριφορά μου.

Τον έχω γειώσει ήδη εγώ, γιατί εγώ τον απέρριψα πρώτη , εγώ ήμουν αυτή που ξενέρωσε και σχημάτισε άσχημη εικόνα και μετά δεν ήθελα να συνεχίσω σε προκαταρκτικά. Θέλω να δω αν θα τσιμπήσει, αν ναι, έχει καλώς. Αν όχι, δεν με νοιάζει.

----------


## Marilou

> Γιατί ήθελα να σταματήσω λίγο. 
> Ήδη ένιωθα καλύτερα που έκανα κάποιες φίλες.
> 
> Αγγελία γιατί να βάλω; Δεν έχω τα προσόντα αλλιώς; 
> Και άλλο οι τύποι που συναναστρέφομαι για να σπάω πλάκα άλλο όσοι θα γνωρίσω. Προφανώς και θα προσέχω τη συμπεριφορά μου.
> 
> Τον έχω γειώσει ήδη εγώ, γιατί εγώ τον απέρριψα πρώτη , εγώ ήμουν αυτή που ξενέρωσε και σχημάτισε άσχημη εικόνα και μετά δεν ήθελα να συνεχίσω σε προκαταρκτικά. Θέλω να δω αν θα τσιμπήσει, αν ναι, έχει καλώς. Αν όχι, δεν με νοιάζει.


Στις φίλες σου τα έχεις πει όλα αυτά?

----------


## oboro

> Είπε ο γάιδαρος τον πετεινό κεφάλα. Δες λίγο με τι ύφος γράφεις εσύ τώρα, απευθυνόμενος στα 3-4 άτομα.




^Εμ, δεν εχει κι αδικο, στηβεν... Χρησιμοποιεις αμυντικα χιουμορ και διανοητικοποιηση για να αποφυγεις την ουσια οσων σου προτεινονται αλλα και για να αποκρουσεις δικαιολογημενη κριτικη (πχ για το ποσο δε φταις εσυ που εισαι μισογυνης αλλα τα περισσευαμενα μικρογυνιδια κλπ).

----------


## Remedy

> Είπε ο γάιδαρος τον πετεινό κεφάλα. Δες λίγο με τι ύφος γράφεις εσύ τώρα, απευθυνόμενος στα 3-4 άτομα.


αν σε ενδιαφερει να ακουσεις καμια καλη κουβεντα, σου προτεινω να του χαιδεψεις τ αυτακια. να του πεις οτι εχει απολυτο δικιο. οι κακες συζυγοι τον ξεγελασαν και τον παντρευτηκαν λουλουδι στα 40 του και δεν τον αφηνουν να χωρισει, βρεφος τωρα, στα 60 του, και καλα τους κανει που τις εξαπατα (ασχετως αν δεν τα καταφερε ακομα) κι οτι ειναι πολυ τιμιο και ξεκαθαρο που δεν τις εχει ενημερωσει οτι νοιωθει πολυγαμικος. γυναικες ειναι, αφου. αυτες δεν χρειαζονται εναν εραστη που να τις ποθει, μονο εκεινος...

----------


## Marilou

> αν σε ενδιαφερει να ακουσεις καμια καλη κουβεντα, σου προτεινω να του χαιδεψεις τ αυτακια. να του πεις οτι εχει απολυτο δικιο. οι κακες συζυγοι τον ξεγελασαν και τον παντρευτηκαν λουλουδι στα 40 του και δεν τον αφηνουν να χωρισει, βρεφος τωρα, στα 60 του, και καλα τους κανει που τις εξαπατα (ασχετως αν δεν τα καταφερε ακομα) κι οτι ειναι πολυ τιμιο και ξεκαθαρο που δεν τις εχει ενημερωσει οτι νοιωθει πολυγαμικος. γυναικες ειναι, αφου. αυτες δεν χρειαζονται εναν εραστη που να τις ποθει, μονο εκεινος...


Καλημέρα!!!

Μόλις πήγα να του γράψω τα ίδια !!!

Άλλα λόγια να αγαπιόμαστε πάλι και μετά θα διαβάσει κάτι και θα θυμηθεί πόσο τέλειοι και τραγικοί είμαστε όλοι εμείς .....

----------


## Ορέστης

> και οταν δεν απαντας, αυτο λες: "δεν θελω να μιλησουμε". αν δεν σε καλεσε κανεις να του γραψεις, δεν ειναι υποχρεωμενος να σου απαντησει.
> (βεβαια, μπορει απλα να μην εχει δει το μηνυμα σου).


Για το γυναικειο μυαλο ειναι ισοδυναμα

----------


## Lemonpie5

Μα δεν μου το ξεκόψει και πριν του πω όλα αυτά 
Δηλαδή απαντούσε. Και ήθελε να μάθει τι είχα στο μυαλό μου για όταν θα βρισκόμασταν.
Και τα "δεν δημιουργείς πρόβλημα" και "δεν ενοχλείς" πριν του πω τι νιώθω τα έλεγε.

Εμένα αυτός μου έκανε ένα κλικ αλλά δεν τον θέλω αρκετά για να κάνω σχέση μαζί του. Οπότε δεν έχω πρόβλημα που έχει σχέση. Ίσως και να είναι βολικό κιόλας γιατί αν φρικαρω με κάτι μετά δεν θα πρέπει να μπω στη διαδικασία να τον αποφύγω κλπ
Είναι κρίμα να χάσω μια τέτοια βολική περίπτωση. Πού θα ξαναβρώ κάποιον να μου κάνει κλικ; Όλοι όσοι συναναστρέφομαι τώρα αδιάφοροι μου φαίνονται

----------


## Remedy

> Μα δεν μου το ξεκόψει και πριν του πω όλα αυτά 
> Δηλαδή απαντούσε. Και ήθελε να μάθει τι είχα στο μυαλό μου για όταν θα βρισκόμασταν.
> Και τα "δεν δημιουργείς πρόβλημα" και "δεν ενοχλείς" πριν του πω τι νιώθω τα έλεγε.
> 
> Εμένα αυτός μου έκανε ένα κλικ αλλά δεν τον θέλω αρκετά για να κάνω σχέση μαζί του. Οπότε δεν έχω πρόβλημα που έχει σχέση. Ίσως και να είναι βολικό κιόλας γιατί αν φρικαρω με κάτι μετά δεν θα πρέπει να μπω στη διαδικασία να τον αποφύγω κλπ
> Είναι κρίμα να χάσω μια τέτοια βολική περίπτωση. Πού θα ξαναβρώ κάποιον να μου κάνει κλικ; Όλοι όσοι συναναστρέφομαι τώρα αδιάφοροι μου φαίνονται


σκεφτηκες καθολου οτι αν κανεις σεξ μαζι του, μπορει μετα να θελεις μια συνεχεια και να τον κυνηγας, ενω εκεινος οχι, και να σου πει οτι ηταν ξεκαθαρος οτι εχει σχεση και δεν ενδιαφερεται για παραπανω και να σερνεσαι στα πατωματα παλι;

υ.γ. αν ειναι τοσο δυσκολο να βρεις ανδρα να σου κανει κλικ, τι το θες το σεξ; πηγαινε ορειβασια..

----------


## Remedy

> Για το γυναικειο μυαλο ειναι ισοδυναμα


για το δικο σου μυαλο, μπορεις να υποχρεωσεις καποια να σου μιλαει, χωρις να σου εχει δωσει κανενα δικαιωμα, ετσι, επειδη το αποφασισες εσυ.
οπως ειδες, δεν παει ετσι...

----------


## Lemonpie5

Μα γιατί να θέλω συνέχεια, σώνει και καλά; 
Να φύγει αυτό από πάνω μου θέλω , όχι σχέση μαζί του. Δεν είμαι χαζή, κάποιος που κερατωνει δεν το κόβει αυτό το ελάττωμα.

Και γιατί είναι τόσο απίθανο σενάριο να θέλει εκείνος συνέχεια και εγώ να τον αφήσω; Επειδή δεν έχω εμπειρία;

----------


## Sonia

Εγώ βλέπω ότι κόλλησες γιατί σε ψιλοέφτυσε και σου λέει ότι δεν ενδιαφέρεται, όχι γιατί σου έκανε κλικ. Αν σου έκανε κλικ δεν θα άφηνες να αραιώσει τόσο η επικοινωνία και δεν θα του έριχνες άκυρο την προτελευταία φορά που επικοινωνήσατε. Ακόμα και το σχετικά απλό που πήρες απόφαση να κάνεις, να βρεις έναν να ξεπαρθενευτείς, πας να το κάνεις δύσκολο με το να κυνηγάς τον άλλο που δεν θέλει και που μάλλον έχει σχέση.

Τόσο μα τόσο δύσκολο είναι πια να συνδεθείς με έναν άνθρωπο ελεύθερο που θα τον γνωρίσεις κάπου εκτός ίντερνετ; ΟΧΙ ΝΑ ΣΥΝΔΕΘΕΙΣ ΓΙΑ ΣΧΕΣΗ σώνει και καλά, να υπάρχει κάποια ΕΡΩΤΙΚΗ ΧΗΜΕΙΑ κι από τους δύο, να σου κάνει το κλικ που λες τελοσπάντων και να είναι πρόθυμος για σεξ; Γιατί να κάθεσαι να κυνηγάς κάποιον που αυτή τη στιγμή σου λέει ότι δεν θέλει και να κολλάς εκεί; Διαμαρτυρόσουν ότι όλοι όσοι γνωρίζεις θέλουν να σε πηδήξουν και τώρα που θες να σε πηδήξουν κόλλησες σε αυτόν που δεν θέλει. Ε, ποια είναι η λογική πίσω από όλα αυτά τα καμμένα που συζητάς κάθε φορά επιτέλους;;;

----------


## Lemonpie5

Πρόθυμοι για σεξ μαζί μου είναι πολλοί
Όμως με ξενερωνουν απίστευτα.
Από την αρχή ρωτάνε αν έχω κάνει κάτι, και τέτοια για παρελθόν και δεν αντέχω να μου κάνουν τέτοιες ερωτήσεις για να με κρίνουν μετά και να μου δημιουργούν κόμπλεξ! Και κάποιοι από αυτούς είναι κάτι χαλια , που μου θέλουν κι εμπειρίες μην ξεράσω! Αηδία μου προκαλούν.

Αυτός δεν ρώτησε ποτέ τίποτα και όταν του είπα ότι δεν έχω ολοκληρώσει το πήρε μια χαρά κι μου είπε "και τι πειράζει;" Και δεν τον σταμάτησε από το να κάνει κάτι μαζί μου.
Άλλοι αν αποφύγεις να τους απαντάς στο τι έχεις κάνει μπορούν κι να κόψουν επαφές

----------


## Sonia

Να μην τους απαντάς για να μην σε κρίνουν, απλό δεν είναι; Από όσα έχεις πει στα θέματά σου, ψοφάς να κάνεις τέτοιες συζητήσεις και μετά χαλιέσαι κι απο πάνω.

Το να γνωρίσεις κάποιον και να μην ξενερώσεις με την πάρτη του γιατί το βλέπεις τόσο απίθανο; Εσύ απλά έλεγες για τους άλλους ότι σε ξενερώνουν που θέλουν σεξ κατευθείαν κι όχι σχέση ή να σε γνωρίσουν ή ξέρω κι εγώ τι. Αν τώρα θες το ίδιο γιατί να ξενερώσεις με τη στάση τους δηλαδή;

----------


## Lemonpie5

Ξενερώνω γιατί με ενοχλούν αυτές οι ερωτήσεις.
Και για να τις ρωτάνε σημαίνει ότι θεωρούν σημαντική την εμπειρία.
Και αν απαντήσω θα αρχίσουν τα πως και τα γιατί και τις ερωτήσεις.
Κάποιοι μάλιστα αν δεν απαντήσεις σταματάνε τη συζήτηση μαζί σου.
Έτσι είναι και από ίντερνετ και από κοντά 

Και ποτέ δεν ήθελα τέτοιες συζητήσεις.
Ιδανικά πάλι σχέση θα ήθελα, αλλά δεν βλέπω να γίνεται, έχω κλείσει τα 25 και ο χρόνος είναι εις βάρος μου. Και από πάνω τα ακούω ότι δεν προσπαθώ κιόλας και εδώ στάνταρντς.

----------


## Remedy

> Μα γιατί να θέλω συνέχεια, σώνει και καλά; 
> Να φύγει αυτό από πάνω μου θέλω , όχι σχέση μαζί του. Δεν είμαι χαζή, κάποιος που κερατωνει δεν το κόβει αυτό το ελάττωμα.
> 
> Και γιατί ε*ίναι τόσο απίθανο σενάριο να θέλει εκείνος συνέχεια και εγώ να τον αφήσω; Επειδή δεν έχω εμπειρία;*


οχι, επειδη σε γνωρισε και ειχε ηδη την επιλογη να σε προτιμησει απο την κοπελα του, και δεν το εκανε. επομενως, εκεινην θελει.

υ.γ. δεν ειπα οτι θα θελεις οπωσδηποτε συνεχεια, ρωταω ΑΝ θελεις τοτε τι γινεται;;; το οτι θα ξανακερατωσει δεν σε αφορα, γιατι δεν εισαι η κοπελα του, ουτε θελει να γινεις.

----------


## Lemonpie5

Ναι, αλλά δεν αποκλείεται να αλλάξει γνώμη;
Χέστηκα αν θα αλλάξει, αλλά είναι τόσο απίθανο σενάριο τελικά να τον κάνω να με θέλει παραπάνω από ότι εκείνη; Δεν μπορώ να συναγωνιστή δηλαδή μια άλλη με τίποτα;

Και να θυμίσω ότι ήθελε να με ξαναδεί, αυτός μου το πρότεινε!

----------


## Remedy

> Ναι, αλλά δεν αποκλείεται να αλλάξει γνώμη;
> Χέστηκα αν θα αλλάξει, αλλά είναι τόσο απίθανο σενάριο τελικά να τον κάνω να με θέλει παραπάνω από ότι εκείνη; Δεν μπορώ να συναγωνιστή δηλαδή μια άλλη με τίποτα;


φυσικα και μπορεις. καποια αλλη ομως, οχι την συγκεκριμενη. γιατι την συγκεκριμενη την συναγωνιστηκες οταν φλερταρατε και την προτιμησε.

----------


## Sonia

Μπορείς μια χαρά να αποφεύγεις αυτές τις συζητήσεις με το να επικεντρώνεσαι στο τι συμβαίνει εκείνη τη στιγμή με τον άνθρωπο ή με το να λες κάτι ουδέτερο. Το να του πεις " άστα τώρα αυτά, ας μιλήσουμε για το παρόν, όχι για το παρελθόν. Δεν πιστεύω να είσαι παντρεμένος με 5 παιδία, έτσι;" και να στρέψεις αλλού τη συζήτηση δεν είναι κάτι το δύσκολο. Βάζεις τα όριά σου. Κι εκεί που πας να γνωρίσεις από κοντά τον άλλον δεν αρχίζεις τις αναλύσεις "Όταν ήμουν 5 χρονών έβγαλα το πρώτο μου δόντι" , λες κάτι άσχετο τύπου "ωραία αυτή η μουσική, σε χαλαρώνει εσένα;" ή κάτι τέτοιο να φιάξεις ατμόσφαιρα. Και εμπειρίες να έχει ο άλλος, δεν υπάρχει τίποτα το πιο ξενερωτικό από το να φέρνεις με το μυαλό σου άλλους 15 στο ίδιο δωμάτιο εκεί που πας να φιάξεις κατάσταση για τους δυο σας.

Εσύ σε κάθε ραντεβού πας αγχωμένη με ένα σωρό σκέψεις και υπολογισμούς στο μυαλό σου και δεν κοιτάς να απολαύσεις τη στιγμή και να χαλαρώσεις. Παρασύρεσαι σε δεύτερα σενάρια και αναλύσεις και μετά αναρωτιέσαι γιατί ξενερώνεις.

----------


## Lemonpie5

Αν την προτιμούσε 100% δεν θα της τα φόραγε.
Άρα μάλλον για βολεμα πρόκειται.
Και επίσης αυτός ζήτησε να βγούμε δεύτερη φορά

----------


## Sonia

ΤΩΡΑ δεν σε θέλει. Είτε επειδή βολεύτηκε με την άλλη, είτε επειδή την γουστάρει τρελά, είτε επειδή τον τρόμαξες, είτε επειδή πέθανε ο ξάδερφος του ο Ηλίας και δεν έχει όρεξη για πηδήματα, είτε για οτιδήποτε Γιατί ζητάς επιβεβαίωση μέσα απο καμμένες καταστάσεις;

----------


## Meditation

> Ναι, αλλά δεν αποκλείεται να αλλάξει γνώμη;
> Χέστηκα αν θα αλλάξει, αλλά είναι τόσο απίθανο σενάριο τελικά να τον κάνω να με θέλει παραπάνω από ότι εκείνη; Δεν μπορώ να συναγωνιστή δηλαδή μια άλλη με τίποτα;
> 
> Και να θυμίσω ότι ήθελε να με ξαναδεί, αυτός μου το πρότεινε!


Είσαι αγύριστο κεφάλι. Καταρχάς που ξέρεις ότι αυτός θέλει να πάει μαζί σου; που ξέρεις ότι εξακολουθεί να ενδιαφέρεται; άλλο τι έλεγε πριν καιρό και άλλο τι λέει τώρα...ειδικα μετά από αυτό που πήγες σαν τη ζητιάνα να τον παρακαλέσεις. Η συμπεριφορά σου να κάτσεις να κλαφτεις σε έναν άκυρο ήταν φουλ απελπιστική. Δεν νομίζω ότι υπάρχει άνθρωπος στον πλανήτη που να μην ξενερώσει μετά από αυτό.

Τώρα εάν δεν μπορείς να το καταλάβεις,αν δεν έχεις επίγνωση της κατάστασης και φαντασιωνεσαι ότι θα τον γοητεύσεις και θα τον χωρίσεις δικαίωμα σου. Ζεις μόνη σε έναν δικο σου κόσμο. Δεν θες βοήθεια. Γιατί απευθύνεσαι σε εμάς;

Εάν είσαι έτοιμη και θες να κάνεις σεξ πήγαινε κάντο. Δεν χρειάζεται να ανακοινώνεις εδώ επανειλημενα "θα πάω με αυτόν","θα σαγηνευσω τον αλλον", "θα προσπαθήσω με αυτόν" "θα βγω ραντεβού με τον αλλον". Ο αποφασισμένος και αυτός που ξέρει τι θέλει ....πάει και το κάνει.Δεν διατυμπανίζει παντού.

Με απλά λόγια,μόνο να το ψειριζεις θες το θέμα.

----------


## Meditation

Ο ένας σου βρωμάει ο άλλος σου ξινιζει. Και δεν διαφωνώ. Σου βρωμάνε και σου ξινιζουν γιατί δεν σου έτυχε ακόμα κάποιος που να ενδιαφέρεται για σχέση και να σου αρέσει και σένα. Δυο ειναι οι λύσεις 

Ή θα κάτσεις στα αυγά σου και θα ηρεμήσεις, θα σταματήσεις να το σκέφτεσαι και θα γίνεις δραστήρια. Και οπότε έρθει το ερωτικο κομμάτι στη ζωή σου.

Ή εάν δεν μπορείς να κάνεις σχέση,εάν έχεις κωλύματα και δεν μπορείς να περιμένεις να πας σε έναν καλύτερο ψυχολόγο μπας και σε βοηθήσει. Εκεί που ψάχνεις δεν θα βρεις τίποτα. Όσο ασχολείσαι με ανουσια φλερτ και γνωριμίες που το μόνο που θέλουν είναι σεξ της μιας βραδιάς ενω εσύ όχι, τόσο θα απελπίζεσαι και θα λες ότι σε έχουν για ξεπετες και δεν αξίζεις.

Δεν είσαι ψυχολογικα έτοιμη ουτε για άντρα ούτε για σχέση ούτε για σεξ ούτε για τίποτα. Για αυτό ασχολείσαι με καμμενες καταστάσεις. Και επειδή έχεις κόμπλεξ, ότι δεν θες να περιμένεις οπότε λες στον εαυτό σου τη φθηνή δικαιολογια ότι ασχολείσαι με κάτι. Ενώ στην ουσία δεν ασχολείσαι με τίποτα ουσιαστικό.

----------


## Remedy

> Αν την προτιμούσε 100% δεν θα της τα φόραγε.
> Άρα μάλλον για βολεμα πρόκειται.
> Και επίσης αυτός ζήτησε να βγούμε δεύτερη φορά


μα εσενα ο καημος σου ειναι η 'σχεση", οχι οι ξεπετες... ξεπετες ηθελαν ολοι οσοι γνωρισες. σχεση δεν ηθελαν.
για ξεπετες μπορει να ψαχνεται και με σενα και με αλλες. αλλα δεν την αφηνει για να κανει μια σχεση μαζι σου.

----------


## Lemonpie5

Μα πείτε μου τον λόγο να μην θέλει. Επειδή δεν έχω ξανακάνει σεξ; Έδειχνε να μην έχει θέμα.

Ωραια, το παραδέχομαι, δεν είμαι έτοιμη! Ιδανικά δεν θα ήθελα να ξαναβγω με κανέναν λιγουρη, ούτε να ακούω τις ίδιες βαρετές τυποποιημένες κουβέντες, το ίδιο ηλίθιο πέσιμο. Τα έχω μάθει απ' έξω και ανακατωτα.
Κουράστηκα με τις γνωριμίες. Πολλές φορές μπερδεύω κιόλας τις πληροφορίες και έχω καρφωθεί κιόλας μερικές φορές ότι μιλάω και με άλλους και το κατάλαβαν. 
Με κουράζει πάρα πολύ όλη αυτή η κατάσταση.
Νομίζετε εγώ δεν θέλω να περιμένω να γνωρίσω κάποιον να μου αρέσει και να τον θέλω; 
Αλλά δεν βλέπω να γίνεται σύντομα κάτι τέτοιο...και έχω κλείσει τα 25. Νιώθω μειονεκτικά απέναντι σε συνομήλικες. Όλες όσες ξέρω έχουν σχέσεις. 
Κι αυτός ο τύπος είναι ευκαιρία να πετάξω αυτό που τόσο με ενοχλεί από πάνω μου έχοντας την ασφάλεια της γνωριμίας πλέον και ότι θα ακούσει τα όχι μου. 
Και μου έκανε και κλικ.
Τώρα πότε θα ξαναεχω την ευκαιρία. επίσης βαρέθηκα οποίος θέλω να είναι πιασμένος. Από εδώ και πέρα θα κάνω κινηση. Ως πότε θα βλέπω εμπόδια μπροστά μου;
Κουράστηκα να έχω αυτό το άγχος μόνιμα.
Οπότε βγαίνω ραντεβού πριν βγω κλαίω από τον πανικό μου και ΔΕΝ ΘΕΛΩ να πάω 
Ελπίζω να γνωρίσω γρήγορα κάποιον να με γλιτώσει από αυτό , να μην ξαναβγω ποτέ με κανέναν που δεν μου κάνει κλικ

----------


## Lemonpie5

Επίσης μια κοπέλα που κάναμε πρόσφατα παρέα επιμένει ότι πρέπει να βγαίνω και να το κάνω με κάποιον κι ας μην τρελαίνομαι.
Η ίδια έτσι το έκανε κι φυσικά δεν έχει σχέση ακομα. Αλλά λέει ότι χαίρεται την ηλικία της επειδή βγαίνει με μερικά λιγουρια 
Της είπα ότι αυτά έκανα κι εγώ κι έχω σιχαθει τον εαυτό μου, αλλά το βιολί της. Εύχομαι να μην το καταλάβει όταν είναι αργά.

Και έτσι λένε όλοι αν δεν έχεις σχέση. Ρίξε τα στάνταρ σου, βγες...
Σαν να είναι πρόβλημα

----------


## Meditation

> Μα πείτε μου τον λόγο να μην θέλει. Επειδή δεν έχω ξανακάνει σεξ; Έδειχνε να μην έχει θέμα.
> 
> Ωραια, το παραδέχομαι, δεν είμαι έτοιμη! Ιδανικά δεν θα ήθελα να ξαναβγω με κανέναν λιγουρη, ούτε να ακούω τις ίδιες βαρετές τυποποιημένες κουβέντες, το ίδιο ηλίθιο πέσιμο. Τα έχω μάθει απ' έξω και ανακατωτα.
> Κουράστηκα με τις γνωριμίες. Πολλές φορές μπερδεύω κιόλας τις πληροφορίες και έχω καρφωθεί κιόλας μερικές φορές ότι μιλάω και με άλλους και το κατάλαβαν. 
> Με κουράζει πάρα πολύ όλη αυτή η κατάσταση.
> Νομίζετε εγώ δεν θέλω να περιμένω να γνωρίσω κάποιον να μου αρέσει και να τον θέλω; 
> Αλλά δεν βλέπω να γίνεται σύντομα κάτι τέτοιο...και έχω κλείσει τα 25. Νιώθω μειονεκτικά απέναντι σε συνομήλικες. Όλες όσες ξέρω έχουν σχέσεις. 
> Κι αυτός ο τύπος είναι ευκαιρία να πετάξω αυτό που τόσο με ενοχλεί από πάνω μου έχοντας την ασφάλεια της γνωριμίας πλέον και ότι θα ακούσει τα όχι μου. 
> Και μου έκανε και κλικ.
> ...


Μας ρωτάς γιατι δεν σε θέλει για σεξ ή για σχέση;

Για σχέση δεν σε θέλει επειδή δεν τον ελκυεις τόσο πολύ ή επειδή ψάχνει πράγματα που εσύ δεν τα έχεις. Δεν σε θέλει για τον λόγο που και εσένα οι περισσότεροι με τους οποίους έχεις βγει δεν σου τράβηξαν το ενδιαφέρον για σχέση. Δεν μας τραβάει όλος ο κόσμος το ενδιαφέρον για σχέση και δέσμευση.

Για σεξ μπορεί να σε ήθελε πριν καιρό, ειδικά εάν ήταν μόνος του και είχε να κάνει σεξ πολύ καιρό και ψαρεύε γενικά γυναίκες από το ίντερνετ και του έκατσες εσύ ...που ψάχνεις τον πριγκιπα στο φεισμπουκ. Δεν φταίει αυτός που ήθελε μόνο σεξ φταις εσύ που ψάχνεις σε λάθος μερη. Πόσες φορές να το πούμε; δεν συμβαινει μόνο σε σένα...σε πάρα πολλές γυναίκες έχουν τύχει άντρες που μοναδικές τους σκοπος ήταν η ξεπετα. Τώρα μετα από αυτό το συμβάν που πήγες και τον παρακαλέσες παίζει να τρόμαξε και να του κόπηκε η όρεξη για το σεξ που κάποτε ήθελε. Ειδικά εάν λέει αλήθεια ότι έχει γκόμενά τότε το σεξ δεν του λείπει πλεον. Άρα δεν υπάρχει κάτι στο οποίο να μπορείς να τον εξυπηρετήσεις.

ΔΕΝ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΕΤΟΙΜΗ. ΑΥΤΟ ΤΑ ΛΕΕΙ ΟΛΑ. Από τη στιγμή που το παραδέχεσαι τότε να ξέρεις ότι δεν θα κάνεις ούτε σεξ ούτε σχέση, εάν πρώτα δεν εισαι ΕΣΥ έτοιμη. Όμως εμπεδωσε επιτέλους ότι το πρόβλημα δεν είναι εξωτερικό. Δεν φταίνε οι γύρω σου που εσύ δεν έχεις σχέση. Δικό σου είναι το πρόβλημα που δεν εισια έτοιμη και δεν μπορείς να το διαχειριστείς το κομμάτι των σχέσεων. 
Και όταν έχουμε μπλοκάρει συναισθηματικά και θέλουμε να ξεκολλήσουμε και να πάμε παρακάτω, επισκεπτομαστε ψυχολόγο να βοηθήθουμε. Εάν δεν θες να βοηθήσεις τον εαυτο σου, κατσε μόνη να το ξεπεράσεις οπότε και εάν μπορέσεις. 

Όλα αυτα τα " δεν μπορώ να περιμένω" "οι φίλες μου έχουν σχέση" "είμαι 25 νιώθω ότι μειονεκτω" μπλα μπλα να τα πεις σε ψυχολόγο να σε βοηθήσει εμείς δεν μπορούμε να σου κάνουμε κάτι

----------


## Meditation

Είσαι ένα άτομο μπερδεμένο που δεν ξέρει τι θέλει. Όλα αυτά που λες είναι αντικρουόμενα μεταξύ τους. Δεν βγάζουν νόημα.

Κάθεσαι κλαις και σε πιάνει πανικός. Μόνη σου προτιμάς να υποφέρεις. Γιατί δε ν πας σε ψυχολόγο απάντησε μου.

----------


## Meditation

Άκου τι γράφεις για να καταλάβεις ότι η σκέψη σου είναι στα πρόθυρα της αρρωστιας.

"Τώρα πότε θα ξαναεχω την ευκαιρία."

Ποια ευκαιρία;;;; να βγεις τα ραντεβού που έχεις σιχαθεί αφού κλάψεις πρώτα κανένα δυωρο και σε πιασει πανικός;;; πολύ ωραία ευκαιρία. Που αγχώνεσαι να μη τη χάσεις κιόλας.

" επίσης βαρέθηκα οποίος θέλω να είναι πιασμένος." 

Μα δεν σου έχει αρέσει κάποιος πραγματικά. Δεν θες κανέναν από αυτούς που βγήκες. Εδώ το μόνο που γράφεις είναι ότι θα βγεις με τον ταδε παρόλο που δεν σου αρέσει και δεν τον θες. Μόνο κι μόνο επειδή οι φιλες σου έχουν σχέση.

"Από εδώ και πέρα θα κάνω κινηση." Θα κάνεις κίνηση σε ποιον; στα λιγουρια του ίντερνετ που δεν σου αρέσουν και που ξέρεις ότι ψάχνουν σεξ; με την ελπίδα να βρεις τον ιππότη να κάνετε σχέση;;; σε ποιον πλανήτη γίνεται αυτό;;

" Ως πότε θα βλέπω εμπόδια μπροστά μου;" 

Μόνη σου τα βάζεις τα εμπόδια. Λες ασυναρτησίες πάρτο χαμπάρι. Και κάνεις πράγματα που σε ωθούν με απόλυτη επιτυχία στην αποτυχία και στην αυτοκαταστροφή.

Επίσης αναρωτιέσαι ποτέ θα τελειώσει το μαρτύριο των ραντεβού που έχεις σιχαθεί ....ενώ παραλληλα είσαι πεπεισμένη ότι είναι ο μόνος τρόπος να κάνεις σχέση. Ψαρευοντας λιγουρακια από το φεισμπουκ

----------


## Eagle guy

> Ο ένας σου βρωμάει ο άλλος σου ξινιζει. Και δεν διαφωνώ. Σου βρωμάνε και σου ξινιζουν γιατί δεν σου έτυχε ακόμα κάποιος που να ενδιαφέρεται για σχέση και να σου αρέσει και σένα. Δυο ειναι οι λύσεις 
> 
> Ή θα κάτσεις στα αυγά σου και θα ηρεμήσεις, θα σταματήσεις να το σκέφτεσαι και θα γίνεις δραστήρια. Και οπότε έρθει το ερωτικο κομμάτι στη ζωή σου.
> 
> Ή εάν δεν μπορείς να κάνεις σχέση,εάν έχεις κωλύματα και δεν μπορείς να περιμένεις να πας σε έναν καλύτερο ψυχολόγο μπας και σε βοηθήσει. Εκεί που ψάχνεις δεν θα βρεις τίποτα. Όσο ασχολείσαι με ανουσια φλερτ και γνωριμίες που το μόνο που θέλουν είναι σεξ της μιας βραδιάς ενω εσύ όχι, τόσο θα απελπίζεσαι και θα λες ότι σε έχουν για ξεπετες και δεν αξίζεις.
> 
> Δεν είσαι ψυχολογικα έτοιμη ουτε για άντρα ούτε για σχέση ούτε για σεξ ούτε για τίποτα. Για αυτό ασχολείσαι με καμμενες καταστάσεις. Και επειδή έχεις κόμπλεξ, ότι δεν θες να περιμένεις οπότε λες στον εαυτό σου τη φθηνή δικαιολογια ότι ασχολείσαι με κάτι. Ενώ στην ουσία δεν ασχολείσαι με τίποτα ουσιαστικό.


Μα δεν είναι προφανές ότι κατά βάθος δεν το θέλει ιδιαίτερα το σεξ, απλά το κυνηγάει επειδή όλοι γύρω της κάνουν σαν τρελοί για αυτό? Δεν ξέρω σε ποια κατηγορία ανήκει, ασέξουαλ, ντεμισέξουαλ, σεμισέξουαλ, αλλά κάτι από αυτά είναι, αλλιώς δεν θα της βρωμούσε ο ένας κι ο άλλος. Αυτό πείτε της μπας και ηρεμήσει, οτιδήποτε άλλο δεν θα έχει αποτέλεσμα

----------


## Meditation

> Μα δεν είναι προφανές ότι κατά βάθος δεν το θέλει ιδιαίτερα το σεξ, απλά το κυνηγάει επειδή όλοι γύρω της κάνουν σαν τρελοί για αυτό? Δεν ξέρω σε ποια κατηγορία ανήκει, ασέξουαλ, ντεμισέξουαλ, σεμισέξουαλ, αλλά κάτι από αυτά είναι, αλλιώς δεν θα της βρωμούσε ο ένας κι ο άλλος. Αυτό πείτε της μπας και ηρεμήσει, οτιδήποτε άλλο δεν θα έχει αποτέλεσμα


Άντε πάλι η γνωστή ταμπελα. Ασεξουαλ και δεν ξέρω και εγώ τι άλλο.

Δεν συμφωνώ καθόλου μαζί σου. Η κοπέλα μπορεί μια χαρά να είναι σεξουαλικη και να την νοιάζει το σεξ. Το γιατί δεν το έχει κάνει μέχρι τώρα, ευθύνονται πολύ παράγοντες. Μπορεί να μην είναι έτοιμη, μπορεί να μην έχει γνωρίσει αυτόν που θα της το βγάλει και που θα νιώσει και έλξη και ασφάλεια μαζί του. Μπορεί να έχει μπλοκάρει...μετα απο τόσα αποτυχημένα ραντεβού λογικό είναι να φας ξενερα. Και από τη στιγμή που το μυαλό της δεν παιρνει ανάποδες στροφές μπας και ψάξει κάπου αλλού. Και το προσεγγίσει αλλιώς το θέμα. 
Μπορεί να κουβαλάει τραύματα παιδικά ή η οικογένειακα που επηρεάζουν και το ερωτικό κομμάτι. Και αυτό πιστεύω ότι έχει πάθει.

Όταν ένας ανθρώπος είναι συναισθηματικά μπλοκαρισμενος και μπερδεμένος όπως εκείνη,τότε αυτό δεν αφήνει ανεπηρέαστο το ερωτικό κομμάτι. Ο ανθρώπος είναι ολότητα. Ο ψυχισμός του επηρεάζει τη σεξουαλικότητα του. Είναι ολα άμεσα συνδεδεμενα. Τίποτα δεν είναι ασχετο.Μπλοκαρισμενη και καταπιεσμένη είναι σίγουρα. Ασεξουαλ δεν ξέρω αν είναι. 

Εάν μετά από τη σύναψη ορισμένων σχέσεων με τους κατάλληλους συντρόφους παρατηρήσει ότι το κομμάτι σεξ δεν το έχει και δεν το θέλει και αυτό έχει επηρεάσει τις ερωτικές της σχέσεις τότε ας εξετάσει και αυτό το ενδεχόμενο με κάποιον σεξολογο. Αν και πιστεύω πως εάν λύσει το συναισθηματικό της κομμάτι σε όλα τα επίπεδα θα λυθεί και το ερωτικό.

----------


## Meditation

Και για να προσθέσω και το άλλο. Αυτή τη στιγμή η θεματοθετρια έχει μια σταθερή αποψη για τους άντρες εξαιτίας των εμπειριών της. Ότι γενικά δεν αξίζουν,ότι είναι ακατάλληλοι,ψεύτες,άπιστοι . Πώς να της βγει το σεξουαλικό κομμάτι όταν τον αλλον τον βλέπεις έτσι. Εάν κάποια στιγμή υπάρξει κάποιος σημαντικος άντρας στη ζωή της που της αναιρεσει αυτή την άποψη μπορεί κι να ξεκλειδώσει. 

Επιπλέον δεν κάνει σεξ επειδή δεν ειναι ούτε έτοιμη και επειδή φοβάται μην φάει απόρριψη που είναι παρθένα. Όταν φοβάσαι να κάνεις σεξ επειδή τρέμεις ότι θα σε κοροϊδέψουν που είναι η πρώτη σου φορά, απέχεις από το σεξ. Και η αποχή από το σεξ σε κάνει να δείχνεις ασεξουαλ.

Αυτό που λες δεν στέκει. Επιπλέον επειδή σε έχω δει και άλλες φορές να βιάζεσαι να φορέσεις τη συγκεκριμένη ταμπέλα σε κάποιον...εσυ πόσο χρονών είσαι; είχες ποτέ μια σχέση που να σε γεμίζει; 

έχεις βάλει νομίζω στον εαυτό σου την ίδια ταμπέλα ενώ στη πραγματικότητα μπορεί να είναι μια κατάσταση αναστρέψιμη και οχι μονιμη. Απλά να μην έχει εκδηλωθεί μέχρι τώρα.

----------


## Lemonpie5

Από αυτούς που βγήκα όντως δεν ήθελα κανένα.
Κάποιοι που μου άρεσαν είχαν ήδη σχέση. Και είχαν το πακέτο του συντροφου που θα ήθελα.
Όταν λέω να κάνω κίνηση, εννοώ σε άτομο που θα μου αρέσει κι ας έχει κοπέλα.

Και κάποιες φορές αηδιάζω με τους άντρες που δεν θέλω. Δεν θέλω να με ακουμπήσουν και δεν ξέρω πως θα το αντέξω ξανά αν συμβεί πάλι.

Και ντρέπομαι που δεν έχω κάνει σεξ. Αν πάω να κάνω με κάποιον που θα μου αρέσει και δεν είμαι καλή και με απορρίψει; Να πω κάποιο ψέμα;

----------


## Meditation

> Από αυτούς που βγήκα όντως δεν ήθελα κανένα.
> Κάποιοι που μου άρεσαν είχαν ήδη σχέση. Και είχαν το πακέτο του συντροφου που θα ήθελα.
> Όταν λέω να κάνω κίνηση, εννοώ σε άτομο που θα μου αρέσει κι ας έχει κοπέλα.
> 
> Και κάποιες φορές αηδιάζω με τους άντρες που δεν θέλω. Δεν θέλω να με ακουμπήσουν και δεν ξέρω πως θα το αντέξω ξανά αν συμβεί πάλι.
> 
> Και ντρέπομαι που δεν έχω κάνει σεξ. Αν πάω να κάνω με κάποιον που θα μου αρέσει και δεν είμαι καλή και με απορρίψει; Να πω κάποιο ψέμα;


Να μου πεις για ποιον λόγο δεν πας σε ψυχολόγο;;;;;; φοβάσαι ότι είσαι προβληματική; όλοι οι άνθρωποι έχουν συναισθηματικα μπερδεματα δεν εισαι η μόνη. 

Ξεχνά τα ραντεβού και τα σοσιαλ μίντια, πήγαινε βρες έναν καλό ψυχολόγο να τα πιάσετε από την αρχή μπας και τα λύσεις. Ποιο ειναι το πρόβλημα; και δεν πας;;;; οικονομικά ανεξάρτητη εισαι. Εφοσον το μόνο ενδιαφέρον στη ζωή σου είναι το ερωτικό κομμάτι και σε έχουν απορροφήσει τόσο πολύ οι λόγοι για τους οποίους νιώθεις μειονεκτικά και που δεν έχεις κάνει σχέση... πήγαινε αναζήτησε και επενδυσε σε έναν επαγγελματία ειδικό της ψυχικής υγείας, να σε καθοδηγήσει. Τι κάθεσαι και προσπαθεις να βρεις άκρη σε ένα φόρουμ με ένα σωρό άσχετους; και επιμένεις εδώ.. να σου πούμε τι;;; τα συναισθηματικα σου προβλήματα είναι αρκετά και μπερδεμένα....δεν μπορείς να τα ξεμπλέξεις μόνη ούτε φυσικά να σου τα λύσουμε εμείς. Ψυχίατροι και ψυχολόγοι υπάρχουν πολλοί, μπες στο ίντερνετ αναζήτησε τους καλύτερους, πάρε γνώμες και πήγαινε να μιλήσεις.

----------


## Chaos1

Εκεί που ψάχνεις, δηλ στο tinder, μπαίνουν άντρες που ψάχνουν για σεξ και θεωρούν ότι όλες οι γυναίκες που μπαίνουν εκεί επίσης ψάχνουν για σεξ. Το ότι τους ξεκαθαρίζεις ότι ψάχνεις για σχέση δυστυχώς δεν τους σταματάει να θέλουν σεξ και να πιστεύουν ότι ψάχνεσαι. Θεωρούν αυτά που τους λες λόγια του αέρα. Οι γυναίκες που μπαίνουν στα tinder θεωρούνται εξ ορισμού εύκολη λεία. Πολύ παλιά ήταν λίγο πιο ρομαντικά τα πράγματα, τώρα πρόκειται καθαρά για σεξ. Δε θα βρεις σχέση μέσω ίντερνετ, μόνο σεξ θα βρεις. Ένας άντρας μπορεί να σε γνωρίσει στη δουλειά και να σε ερωτευτεί, αλλά αν πέσεις πάνω στον ίδιο άντρα στο tinder, μάντεψε τι θα σου ζητήσει: σεξ. Προσπαθώ με την κάθε πρόταση που γράφω να στο εμπεδώσω.
Πιο πάνω ρωτούσες αν υπάρχει περίπτωση να σε προτιμήσει κάποιος από μία έμπειρη για να κάνει σχέση μαζί σου. Εννοείται πως ναι. Γιατί ένας άντρας ξέρει ότι αν κάνει σχέση μαζί σου, η απειρία διορθώνεται μέσα σε μικρό χρονικό διάστημα. Ο άντρας αυτός μάλιστα θα χαρεί να σου μάθει πράγματα, θα το απολαύσει ως διαδικασία. Το κριτήριο για να θέλει κάποιος σχέση μαζί σου δεν είναι το σεξ. Δεν απασχολεί τον άλλον αν το έχεις κάνει ή δεν το έχεις κάνει για να κάνει σχέση μαζί σου. Είναι άλλα πράγματα που θα σε ανεβάσουν στα μάτια του, είναι ένα μίγμα εσωτερικού κόσμου, εξωτερικής εμφάνισης, συμβατότητας, νοητικής πρόκλησης, κτλ.
Τώρα, αν κάποιος θέλει μόνο σεξ, ίσως την έμπειρη θα προτιμήσει, όχι μόνο επειδή είναι έμπειρη και άρα θα απολαύσει το σεξ από την πρώτη (και τελευταία) φορά που θα βρεθεί μαζί της, αλλά και επειδή η έμπειρη δε θα κολλήσει μαζί του και άρα δεν υπάρχει κίνδυνος να τον ενοχλεί μετά. Παρόλα αυτά βλέπεις πως ακόμα και αν είσαι άπειρη, πάλι σου κολλάνε οι άντρες, δεν έχεις πρόβλημα ούτε σε αυτήν την κατηγορία των αντρών-μόνο-για-σεξ. 
Μη θεωρείς πως όταν κάνεις σεξ, ένα μαγικό ραβδάκι θα σε κάνει ξαφνικά πιο κοινωνική, πιο ικανή να κάνεις διάλογο με έναν άντρα, πιο ικανή να φλερτάρεις ή πιο ερωτεύσιμη. Πρέπει να πιστέψεις από τώρα ότι είσαι ξεχωριστή και ερωτεύσιμη και να ψάξεις στα κατάλληλα μέρη για άντρα για σχέση, πάντως σίγουρα όχι στο ίντερνετ. Για κάποιο λόγο η αυτοεκτίμηση και η αυτοπεποίθησή σου έχουν πέσει στα τάρταρα και δε θα έπρεπε. Δεν σου λείπει τίποτα, το αντίθετο. Απλά ψάχνεις σε λάθος μέρη. 
ΑΝΑΚΕΦΑΛΑΙΩΝΟΝΤΑΣ: Η ΠΡΟΗΓΟΥΜΕΝΗ ΕΜΠΕΙΡΙΑ ΣΤΟ ΣΕΞ ΔΕΝ ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΙ ΠΡΟΫΠΟΘΕΣΗ ΓΙΑ ΜΙΑ ΕΠΙΤΥΧΗΜΕΝΗ ΣΧΕΣΗ. Η ΑΠΕΙΡΙΑ ΣΤΟ ΣΕΞ ΔΕΝ ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΙ ΤΡΟΧΟΠΕΔΗ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΣΧΕΣΗ ΜΑΖΙ ΣΟΥ. 
Καλή τύχη σου εύχομαι.

----------


## Meditation

> Εκεί που ψάχνεις, δηλ στο tinder, μπαίνουν άντρες που ψάχνουν για σεξ και θεωρούν ότι όλες οι γυναίκες που μπαίνουν εκεί επίσης ψάχνουν για σεξ. Το ότι τους ξεκαθαρίζεις ότι ψάχνεις για σχέση δυστυχώς δεν τους σταματάει να θέλουν σεξ και να πιστεύουν ότι ψάχνεσαι. Θεωρούν αυτά που τους λες λόγια του αέρα. Οι γυναίκες που μπαίνουν στα tinder θεωρούνται εξ ορισμού εύκολη λεία. Πολύ παλιά ήταν λίγο πιο ρομαντικά τα πράγματα, τώρα πρόκειται καθαρά για σεξ. Δε θα βρεις σχέση μέσω ίντερνετ, μόνο σεξ θα βρεις. Ένας άντρας μπορεί να σε γνωρίσει στη δουλειά και να σε ερωτευτεί, αλλά αν πέσεις πάνω στον ίδιο άντρα στο tinder, μάντεψε τι θα σου ζητήσει: σεξ. Προσπαθώ με την κάθε πρόταση που γράφω να στο εμπεδώσω.
> Πιο πάνω ρωτούσες αν υπάρχει περίπτωση να σε προτιμήσει κάποιος από μία έμπειρη για να κάνει σχέση μαζί σου. Εννοείται πως ναι. Γιατί ένας άντρας ξέρει ότι αν κάνει σχέση μαζί σου, η απειρία διορθώνεται μέσα σε μικρό χρονικό διάστημα. Ο άντρας αυτός μάλιστα θα χαρεί να σου μάθει πράγματα, θα το απολαύσει ως διαδικασία. Το κριτήριο για να θέλει κάποιος σχέση μαζί σου δεν είναι το σεξ. Δεν απασχολεί τον άλλον αν το έχεις κάνει ή δεν το έχεις κάνει για να κάνει σχέση μαζί σου. Είναι άλλα πράγματα που θα σε ανεβάσουν στα μάτια του, είναι ένα μίγμα εσωτερικού κόσμου, εξωτερικής εμφάνισης, συμβατότητας, νοητικής πρόκλησης, κτλ.
> Τώρα, αν κάποιος θέλει μόνο σεξ, ίσως την έμπειρη θα προτιμήσει, όχι μόνο επειδή είναι έμπειρη και άρα θα απολαύσει το σεξ από την πρώτη (και τελευταία) φορά που θα βρεθεί μαζί της, αλλά και επειδή η έμπειρη δε θα κολλήσει μαζί του και άρα δεν υπάρχει κίνδυνος να τον ενοχλεί μετά. Παρόλα αυτά βλέπεις πως ακόμα και αν είσαι άπειρη, πάλι σου κολλάνε οι άντρες, δεν έχεις πρόβλημα ούτε σε αυτήν την κατηγορία των αντρών-μόνο-για-σεξ. 
> Μη θεωρείς πως όταν κάνεις σεξ, ένα μαγικό ραβδάκι θα σε κάνει ξαφνικά πιο κοινωνική, πιο ικανή να κάνεις διάλογο με έναν άντρα, πιο ικανή να φλερτάρεις ή πιο ερωτεύσιμη. Πρέπει να πιστέψεις από τώρα ότι είσαι ξεχωριστή και ερωτεύσιμη και να ψάξεις στα κατάλληλα μέρη για άντρα για σχέση, πάντως σίγουρα όχι στο ίντερνετ. Για κάποιο λόγο η αυτοεκτίμηση και η αυτοπεποίθησή σου έχουν πέσει στα τάρταρα και δε θα έπρεπε. Δεν σου λείπει τίποτα, το αντίθετο. Απλά ψάχνεις σε λάθος μέρη. 
> ΑΝΑΚΕΦΑΛΑΙΩΝΟΝΤΑΣ: Η ΠΡΟΗΓΟΥΜΕΝΗ ΕΜΠΕΙΡΙΑ ΣΤΟ ΣΕΞ ΔΕΝ ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΙ ΠΡΟΫΠΟΘΕΣΗ ΓΙΑ ΜΙΑ ΕΠΙΤΥΧΗΜΕΝΗ ΣΧΕΣΗ. Η ΑΠΕΙΡΙΑ ΣΤΟ ΣΕΞ ΔΕΝ ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΙ ΤΡΟΧΟΠΕΔΗ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΣΧΕΣΗ ΜΑΖΙ ΣΟΥ. 
> Καλή τύχη σου εύχομαι.


Φυσικά και ένας άντρας μέσα από τη δουλειά ή από τη παρέα της θα την προσεγγίσει πιο εύκολα με σκοπό τη σχέση.

Όταν όμως έχεις αποκοπεί από τον έξω κόσμο, δεν έχεις παρέες, και τα ενδιαφέροντα σου είναι μοναχικά πως να τον γνωρίσεις;; και επιπλέον όταν βγάζεις κόμπλεξ προς τα έξω και δείχνεις με τη συμπεριφορά σου ότι φθονεις τους πάντες και κυρίως τις γυναίκες που έχουν σχέση και δείχνεις μονίμως κολλημένη σε αυτό το θέμα πως να βγάλεις θετική αυρα;; και να σε προσεγγίσει ένας χριστιανός χωρίς να νομίζει ότι είσαι περίεργη, και κομπλεξικη. ;;;;

Στο ψυχολόγο πας οχι για να σου βρει γκόμενο. Αλλά για να σε ξεμπλοκαρει και να απελευθερώσει την θετική αυρα σου που είναι μπλοκαρισμένη από τα συμπλέγματα μειονεξίας που έχεις. Και βγάζοντας προς τα έξω τη θετική σου αυρα θα προσελκύσεις τα άτομα που θες. Και θα φτάσεις και στο ζητούμενο που είναι ο γκόμενος. Αυτό δεν μπορείς να καταλάβεις.

----------


## george1520

> Κοιτάξτε, μου είπε την αλήθεια, αλλά δεν μου ζήτησε να μην ξαναστείλω. Του έχω πει εκατό φορές αν θέλει να μην ξαναστείλω να μου το πει και λέει "δεν ενοχλείς" ή και τίποτα, δεν το ξεκόβει. 
> Εγώ δεν θέλω σχέση μαζί του, εννοείται αυτό, απλά η όλη κατάσταση μου φαίνεται πολύ βολική για να ξεμπλοκαρω. Μου έκανε ένα κλικ όταν τον είχα πρωτοδει, αλλά μετά ψιλοξενερωσα που έκανε σαν λιμασμενος ( δεν έχω ξαναδεί τόσο λιγουρη). Υπήρχαν και κάτι σημαδια ότι είχε σχέση αλλά τότε δεν τα είχα καταλάβει άμεσα.
> Θα ήθελα να το συνεχίσω από περιέργεια, να δω που θα πάει. Είναι από τους λίγους που δεν με έχουν κάνει να νιώσω άσχημα για την απειρία μου. Μου έλεγε ότι δεν πειράζει, δεν υπάρχει ηλικία για αυτά, και ότι θα το βρούμε και όποιος είναι σωστός περιμένει. Και μου είχε ζήτησει να ξαναβγούμε το καλοκαίρι.
> 
> Όλα τα άλλα τα κωλοπαιδα που έχω μιλήσει μου δημιουργούν ενοχές και με κάνουν να αισθανθώ άσχημα για αυτό. Επισης δεν μου έκαναν ούτε καν αυτό το μικρό κλικ που λέμε.
> 
> Δεν θέλω να χάσω τέτοια ευκαιρία για να ξεμπλοκαρω. Εγώ που θα ξαναβρώ κάποιον να μην τον νοιάζει που δεν έχω κάνει σεξ; Και που αν δεν είμαι καλή και μετά ντραπω, να μπορώ να φύγω τόσο εύκολα; 
> 
> Μιλάω με αρκετούς και θα βγω κιόλας αλλά δεν ξέρω πως θα αντιδράσουν αν το πάμε εκει, πως θα μου φερθουν. Φοβάμαι μην τα ακούσω πάλι.
> ...


Καλησπέρα.. Αφού βρήκες επιτέλους κάποιον που να σου αρέσει ίσως έτσι γίνεις και πιο συγκεκριμένη στις επιλογές σου. Τόσο καιρό έβγαινες με όλους όσους μιλούσες, άσχετα αν σου έκαναν κλικ. Προσπάθησε να εντοπίσεις τι ακριβώς σου αρέσει σε αυτόν έτσι ώστε να ξέρεις που βαδίζεις και να μη βγαίνεις με άτομα που δεν σου αρέσουν.

Αφού δεν νιώθεις έτοιμη να κάνεις σεξ, μη το κάνεις και μη θεωρείς κακό το γεγονός ότι δεν έχεις ολοκληρώσει ακόμη..

----------


## Eagle guy

> Και για να προσθέσω και το άλλο. Αυτή τη στιγμή η θεματοθετρια έχει μια σταθερή αποψη για τους άντρες εξαιτίας των εμπειριών της. Ότι γενικά δεν αξίζουν,ότι είναι ακατάλληλοι,ψεύτες,άπιστοι . Πώς να της βγει το σεξουαλικό κομμάτι όταν τον αλλον τον βλέπεις έτσι. Εάν κάποια στιγμή υπάρξει κάποιος σημαντικος άντρας στη ζωή της που της αναιρεσει αυτή την άποψη μπορεί κι να ξεκλειδώσει. 
> 
> Επιπλέον δεν κάνει σεξ επειδή δεν ειναι ούτε έτοιμη και επειδή φοβάται μην φάει απόρριψη που είναι παρθένα. Όταν φοβάσαι να κάνεις σεξ επειδή τρέμεις ότι θα σε κοροϊδέψουν που είναι η πρώτη σου φορά, απέχεις από το σεξ. Και η αποχή από το σεξ σε κάνει να δείχνεις ασεξουαλ.
> 
> Αυτό που λες δεν στέκει. Επιπλέον επειδή σε έχω δει και άλλες φορές να βιάζεσαι να φορέσεις τη συγκεκριμένη ταμπέλα σε κάποιον...εσυ πόσο χρονών είσαι; είχες ποτέ μια σχέση που να σε γεμίζει; 
> 
> έχεις βάλει νομίζω στον εαυτό σου την ίδια ταμπέλα ενώ στη πραγματικότητα μπορεί να είναι μια κατάσταση αναστρέψιμη και οχι μονιμη. Απλά να μην έχει εκδηλωθεί μέχρι τώρα.


Λες ότι δεν είναι έτοιμη. Μια κοπέλα με συνηθισμένη σεξουαλικότητα πότε θα γίνει έτοιμη? Στα 50 της? Και φαντάσου να έλεγε κάποιος ότι η ομοφυλοφιλία κάποιου είναι κατάσταση αναστρέψιμη και μπορεί να έτυχε που μέχρι τώρα δεν έκανε κάτι με το άλλο φύλο. Θα έβγαινε όλη η ιερά εξέταση του φόρουμ να μιλήσει για "ομοφοβικές απόψεις" και δε συμμαζεύεται. Τώρα, με μια κοπέλα που είναι ΠΡΟΦΑΝΕΣΤΑΤΟ ότι έχει περιορισμένη σεξουαλικότητα και την πιέζει τρομερά η κοινωνία να γίνει "φυσιολογική" στο θέμα του σεξ αλλά δεν της βγαίνει με τίποτα, της λέτε πάλι ότι "με κάποιον κατάλληλο θα ξεκλειδώσει", λες και είναι άρρωστη που δεν έχει κάνει σεξ. Ωραία, κιεγώ λέω ότι ο Έλτον Τζον δεν είναι γκέι και με την κατάλληλη γυναίκα θα "ξεκλειδώσει" Είμαι ομοφοβικός?

----------


## Ορέστης

> Εκεί που ψάχνεις, δηλ στο tinder, μπαίνουν άντρες που ψάχνουν για σεξ και θεωρούν ότι όλες οι γυναίκες που μπαίνουν εκεί επίσης ψάχνουν για σεξ. Το ότι τους ξεκαθαρίζεις ότι ψάχνεις για σχέση δυστυχώς δεν τους σταματάει να θέλουν σεξ και να πιστεύουν ότι ψάχνεσαι. Θεωρούν αυτά που τους λες λόγια του αέρα.


Ακριβως. Ξερουν οτι οι γυναικες αλλα λενε και αλλα θελουν και απλα γνεφουν καταφατικα ενω περιμενουν την πρωτη ευκαιρια να απλωσουν το χερι τους. Οποιος δεν το κανει του τρωει τη γκομενα αλλος. Αυτο ειναι νομος.

----------


## Remedy

συμφωνω με τον eagle guy. αλλα ο,τι και να συμβαινει αυτο που χρειαζεται για να το διερευνησει και να ισορροπησει, ειναι δουλεια με ειδικο. αν ισχυει κατι αλλο, εκει θα το μαθει και οχι στις συναντησεις με ακυρους που δεν γουσταρει, παει με το ζορι και κλαιει πριν και μετα...

----------


## Marilou

> Λες ότι δεν είναι έτοιμη. Μια κοπέλα με συνηθισμένη σεξουαλικότητα πότε θα γίνει έτοιμη? Στα 50 της? Και φαντάσου να έλεγε κάποιος ότι η ομοφυλοφιλία κάποιου είναι κατάσταση αναστρέψιμη και μπορεί να έτυχε που μέχρι τώρα δεν έκανε κάτι με το άλλο φύλο. Θα έβγαινε όλη η ιερά εξέταση του φόρουμ να μιλήσει για "ομοφοβικές απόψεις" και δε συμμαζεύεται. Τώρα, με μια κοπέλα που είναι *ΠΡΟΦΑΝΕΣΤΑΤΟ ότι έχει περιορισμένη σεξουαλικότητα και την πιέζει τρομερά η κοινωνία να γίνει "φυσιολογική"* στο θέμα του σεξ αλλά δεν της βγαίνει με τίποτα, της λέτε πάλι ότι "με κάποιον κατάλληλο θα ξεκλειδώσει", λες και είναι άρρωστη που δεν έχει κάνει σεξ. Ωραία, κιεγώ λέω ότι ο Έλτον Τζον δεν είναι γκέι και με την κατάλληλη γυναίκα θα "ξεκλειδώσει" Είμαι ομοφοβικός?


Καλημερα!

Συμφωνώ απόλυτα σε όλα οσα λες αλλά είδες πουθενά εσύ να την πιέζει η κοινωνία ?Και ποια είναι η "φυσιολογική" κοινωνία που πιέζει ενα άνθρωπο σε τέτοιο λεπτό θέμα ?ΜΙΑ φίλη που μπορεί και αυτή να κουβαλάει τα ιδια μυαλά με εκείνη?
Δυστηχως το μονο που την πιεζει ειναι το μυαλό της ..
Δεν μπορεί να δεχτει οτι εχει σοβαρότατο πρόβλημα το οποιο την οδηγεί με μαθηματική ακρίβεια σε ακομα πιο ψυχοφθόρες και δύσκολα μετέπειτα καταστασεις.

Αντι να σταματήσει να ασχολείται με όλα αυτά τα σαιτ και τους κάθε άρρωστους που θέλουν να βγάλουν τα απωθημένα τους μέσα απο μια οθόνη και να ασχοληθεί με τον ευατο της και την ψυχή της ,συνεχίζει να φοράει παρωπίδες και να μην διαβάζει τίποτα απο όλα αυτά που τις λεμε τοσο καιρό..

Γιατι ειμαι σίγουρη οτι διαβάζει μόνο αυτά που θέλει ,αλλιώς ποιος νοήμον άνθρωπος θα διάβαζε ολα αυτά που τις έχουμε πει κατά καιρούς και δεν θα προβληματιζόταν εστω και λίγο για τον ευατο τους και όχι για το τι κάνουν οι αλλες γυναίκες ...

----------


## Lemonpie5

Καλημερα. Εχω γνωρισει ενα παιδι που ειναι ψυχολογος ( φιλικη γνωριμια απο lifo) ισως μιλησω και σε αυτον
Σκεφτομαι σοβαρα να παω σε ψυχολογο αν δεν πιασει ουτε το σημερινο
Εχω γνωρισει ενα παιδι απο το τιντερ, φαινεται σοβαρος, του εξηγησα οτι καποιος με ειχε παει σπιτι του με το ζορι , για να ξερει να μην κανει κατι τετοιο και ειπε δεν θα παμε σε σπιτι αν δεν θελω, αλλα και να θελαμε δεν μενει μονος του.
Εμενα με ξενερωσε που θελει να βρεθουμε στην περιοχη του, επειδη θα εχει μια δουλεια αλλου την υπολοιπη μερα και δεν μπορει, λεει, να ξανακατεβαινει. Κανονικα αυτος δεν θα επρεπε να ερθει καπου κοντα μου, ασχετα απο το τι ειχε να κανει; 
Τελος παντων, εκανα την υποχωρηση και θα βγω. 
Με στενοχωρει που πρεπει να κανω υποχωρησεις. Θελω να φυγει αυτο το βαρος απο πανω μου και τοτε δεν θα ξαναμιλησω ποτε με κανεναν που δεν μου αρεσει, ουτε θα απανταω σε κανεναν ασχετο στα σοσιαλ.
Γιατι να μην εχω γνωρισει καποιον να μου αρεσει και να του αρεσω και να ειχαμε σχεση, να ηταν ετσι η πρωτη μου φορα;

Κι εχω μια κοπελια που μιλαμε να μου δημιουργει πιεση, οτι πρεπει να το κανω, γιατι θα ξεμπλοκαρω και μετα θα μου ειναι ολα ευκολα. Κι ας μην τρελαινομαι για τον αλλο.
Αλλιως θα περιμενω μεχρι τα 30 μου ενω οι αλλοι θα ζουν τη ζωη τους.

Γιατι να τα ακουω ολα αυτα; Σιχαθηκα να μου λενε να κατεβασω τα στανταρ μου. Γιατι ; Και μονο που το λενε αυτο αισθανομαι σαν να εχω καποιο χοντρο μειονεκτημα.
Ενταξει, οταν ημουν χοντρη και ασχημη, λογικο να τα κατεβαζα. Τωρα γιατι, ρε γαμωτο, να τα κατεβαζω τοσο πολυ, ενω αλλες εχουν καποιον που τους αρεσει; Νιωθω πολυ πιεσμενη και κλαιω, δεν θελω να βγω με εναν μιζερο τυπο σαν αυτο, που λεει οτι δεν θελει εξοδους.
Εγω θελω καποιον που να βγαινουμε εξω, να πηγαινουμε εκδρομες, να κανουμε πραγματα. Οχι εναν να κλεινομαστε σπιτι.
Δεν αντεχω, νιωθω οτι πνιγομαι.

----------


## Meditation

> Λες ότι δεν είναι έτοιμη. Μια κοπέλα με συνηθισμένη σεξουαλικότητα πότε θα γίνει έτοιμη? Στα 50 της? Και φαντάσου να έλεγε κάποιος ότι η ομοφυλοφιλία κάποιου είναι κατάσταση αναστρέψιμη και μπορεί να έτυχε που μέχρι τώρα δεν έκανε κάτι με το άλλο φύλο. Θα έβγαινε όλη η ιερά εξέταση του φόρουμ να μιλήσει για "ομοφοβικές απόψεις" και δε συμμαζεύεται. Τώρα, με μια κοπέλα που είναι ΠΡΟΦΑΝΕΣΤΑΤΟ ότι έχει περιορισμένη σεξουαλικότητα και την πιέζει τρομερά η κοινωνία να γίνει "φυσιολογική" στο θέμα του σεξ αλλά δεν της βγαίνει με τίποτα, της λέτε πάλι ότι "με κάποιον κατάλληλο θα ξεκλειδώσει", λες και είναι άρρωστη που δεν έχει κάνει σεξ. Ωραία, κιεγώ λέω ότι ο Έλτον Τζον δεν είναι γκέι και με την κατάλληλη γυναίκα θα "ξεκλειδώσει" Είμαι ομοφοβικός?


Καταρχάς θεωρώ τουλάχιστον ανώριμο και ανεγκέφαλο το γεγονός να βάζουμε ταμπέλες εδώ πέρα σε ανθρώπους που δεν ξέρουμε. Η διαχείριση δεν λέει κάτι σε αυτό το θέμα;; από που και ως που εγώ εσύ ή ο κάθε άσχετος εδώ μέσα είναι ικανός να κάνει διάγνωση και να βάλει ετικέτες σε ανθρώπους που έχουν ήδη έναν επιβαρυμένο ψυχισμό.;;;;;; Δεν σκέφτηκε κάνεις ότι η δήθεν τάχα μου διάγνωση μπορεί να είναι εσφαλμένη και να επιδράσει αρνητικά στη ψυχολογία του ατόμου τζάμπα και βερεσέ.;;;;

Δεν νομίζω ότι βγήκε κάνεις ποτέ να λέει σε κάποιον: Α !!! εσύ εισαι διπολικος,έχεις αγχώδη διαταραχή, έχεις σχιζοφρένεια να το κοιτάξεις ....μόνο και μόνο επειδή ζητάει λύση σε ένα πρόβλημα του.

Αφήστε τους ειδικούς να μιλήσουν και μη το παίζετε ειδήμονες παίρνοντας στο λαιμό σας ανθρώπους που ήδη νιώθουν άσχημα.

Εάν εσένα προσωπικά σε έχει βολέψει να αυτοαποκαλεισαι από μόνος σου ασεξουαλ δικαίωμα σου. Αυτό δεν σου δίνει το δικαίωμα να πετάς αυτή τη λέξη άσκεπτα και να τη χρησιμοποιείς για άλλους ανθρώπους. Ούτε συ ούτε κανένας εδώ μέσα. Ας πάει αν το θέλει θεματοθετρια σε ειδικό να της πει τι είναι.

Και σε ποιο στοιχείο βασίζεσαι να κρίνεις την θεματοθετρια και να της αποδιδεις αυτή τη διάγνωση;; στο μοναδικό στοιχείο ότι δεν έχει κάνει σεξ στα 25 της; αυτο από μόνο του δεν λέει κάτι...! αφού δεν έχει μιλήσει καθόλου για τη σεξουαλικοτητα της γενικά σαν άτομο. Επιπλέον ξέρω πάρα πολλά άτομα που έχουν αποδείξει το αντίθετο. Δεν κάνει η ηλικία το σεξ...και οι σεξολογοι το λένε και έχω στο περιβάλλον μου ειδικους των σεξουαλικών θεμάτων, οπότε μπορώ να έχω δική μου γνώμη. 

Για να μαζευτούμε λίγο, αρχίσαμε όλοι και το παίζουμε ειδήμονες κρίνοντας μόνο από τον εαυτο μας λες και είναι το επίκεντρο του κόσμου.!

Η ετικετοποιηση είναι επικίνδυνη και πολλές φορές άστοχη.εαν είναι ασεξουαλ να το διερευνήσει με κάποιον ειδικό!!!! Το γεγονός ότι δεν έχει κάνει σεξ στα 25 δεν σας δίνει το δικαίωμα να λετε ότι σας έρθει στο κεφάλι ούτε να φερνεται προκαταλήψεις και στερεότυπα και να κλείνετε σε κουτάκια τον ψυχισμό και τη σεξουαλικότητα ενός ατόμου.

----------


## Meditation

> Λες ότι δεν είναι έτοιμη. Μια κοπέλα με συνηθισμένη σεξουαλικότητα πότε θα γίνει έτοιμη? Στα 50 της? Και φαντάσου να έλεγε κάποιος ότι η ομοφυλοφιλία κάποιου είναι κατάσταση αναστρέψιμη και μπορεί να έτυχε που μέχρι τώρα δεν έκανε κάτι με το άλλο φύλο. Θα έβγαινε όλη η ιερά εξέταση του φόρουμ να μιλήσει για "ομοφοβικές απόψεις" και δε συμμαζεύεται. Τώρα, με μια κοπέλα που είναι ΠΡΟΦΑΝΕΣΤΑΤΟ ότι έχει περιορισμένη σεξουαλικότητα και την πιέζει τρομερά η κοινωνία να γίνει "φυσιολογική" στο θέμα του σεξ αλλά δεν της βγαίνει με τίποτα, της λέτε πάλι ότι "με κάποιον κατάλληλο θα ξεκλειδώσει", λες και είναι άρρωστη που δεν έχει κάνει σεξ. Ωραία, κιεγώ λέω ότι ο Έλτον Τζον δεν είναι γκέι και με την κατάλληλη γυναίκα θα "ξεκλειδώσει" Είμαι ομοφοβικός?


Επίσης αλλο "περιορισμενη σεξουαλικότητα" και άλλο "ασεξουαλ" ..... 

Περιορισμένη σεξουαλικότητα μπορεί να έχουν πολλοι άνθρωποι σε μια περίοδο της ζωής τους. Μπορούν να απέχουν από το σεξ συνειδητά ή ασυνείδητα για διάφορους λόγους που δεν πάει το μυαλό μας και είναι αναστρέψιμοι. Το σεξ δεν έχει ηλικία. Δεν υπάρχει όριο για το πότε να το ξεκινήσει κάνεις ούτε για το πότε να το τελειώσει. Είναι χαζομάρα να ορίζουμε ηλικία οροσημο έναρξης της σεξουαλικής ζωής και λήξης. 

Αντιθέτως όταν κάποιος χαρακτηρίζει έναν άνθρωπο ασεξουαλ εννοεί ότι ο συγκεκριμένος άνθρωπος δεν απασχολείται καθόλου από το σεξ, ότι δεν έχει φαντασιώσεις, ότι δεν θέλει καμία επαφή με το αντίθετο φύλο και ότι λογικά θα πρεπει να ξεχάσει τις σχέσεις και τον έρωτα από τη ζωή του γιατί μάλλον έτσι λειτουργεί εφόρου ζωής και πρέπει να συμβιβαστεί με αυτό. Ότι δεν θέλει ποτέ του να κάνει σχέση ότι δεν θέλει να ικανοποιήσει έναν άλλον άνθρωπο ούτε τον εαυτο του. Ότι γενικά είναι αδιάφορος για το σεξ και τις σχέσεις. Το ότι λέει η θεματοθετρια "ειμαι παρθενα στα 25" δεν νομίζω ότι ειναι το ιδιο με το να τη βγάζουμε ασεξουαλ εφόρου ζωής και άρα να τα παρατήσει και να μην ασχολείται. Όπως της λες εσύ με καμάρι.

----------


## Sonia

> Καλημερα. Εχω γνωρισει ενα παιδι που ειναι ψυχολογος ( φιλικη γνωριμια απο lifo) ισως μιλησω και σε αυτον
> Σκεφτομαι σοβαρα να παω σε ψυχολογο αν δεν πιασει ουτε το σημερινο
> Εχω γνωρισει ενα παιδι απο το τιντερ, φαινεται σοβαρος, του εξηγησα οτι καποιος με ειχε παει σπιτι του με το ζορι , για να ξερει να μην κανει κατι τετοιο και ειπε δεν θα παμε σε σπιτι αν δεν θελω, αλλα και να θελαμε δεν μενει μονος του.
> Εμενα με ξενερωσε που θελει να βρεθουμε στην περιοχη του, επειδη θα εχει μια δουλεια αλλου την υπολοιπη μερα και δεν μπορει, λεει, να ξανακατεβαινει. Κανονικα αυτος δεν θα επρεπε να ερθει καπου κοντα μου, ασχετα απο το τι ειχε να κανει; 
> Τελος παντων, εκανα την υποχωρηση και θα βγω. 
> Με στενοχωρει που πρεπει να κανω υποχωρησεις. Θελω να φυγει αυτο το βαρος απο πανω μου και τοτε δεν θα ξαναμιλησω ποτε με κανεναν που δεν μου αρεσει, ουτε θα απανταω σε κανεναν ασχετο στα σοσιαλ.
> Γιατι να μην εχω γνωρισει καποιον να μου αρεσει και να του αρεσω και να ειχαμε σχεση, να ηταν ετσι η πρωτη μου φορα;
> 
> Κι εχω μια κοπελια που μιλαμε να μου δημιουργει πιεση, οτι πρεπει να το κανω, γιατι θα ξεμπλοκαρω και μετα θα μου ειναι ολα ευκολα. Κι ας μην τρελαινομαι για τον αλλο.
> ...


Όταν κάποιοι σου είπαμε να κάνεις σεξ, δεν σου είπαμε να κάνεις σεξ με όποιον βρεις μπροστά σου. Αρχικά σου είπαμε αφού θες σχέση και δεν έρχεται και σου έχει γίνει τόσο μεγάλο κόλλημα ότι είσαι παρθένα, να κάνεις σεξ με κάποιον χωρίς να έχεις το κόλλημα της σχέσης. Άλλωστε οι περισσότερες γνωριμίες ξεκινάνε χαλαρά χωρίς να ξέρει ο ένας τι θέλει από τον άλλο. Αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι θα πας να το κάνεις με τον πρώτο τυχόντα που σου είναι αντιπαθής. Να ξεκολλήσει το κεφάλι σου από τις δευτεροτρίτες σκέψεις σου είπαμε κι αν εκείνη τη στιγμή προκύψει ερωτική χημεία και ατμόσφαιρα να μην κολλήσεις στα κουλά που σκέφτεσαι ότι είναι λιγούρης και δεν έχει υπομονή κι έτσι και γιουβέτσι σου είπαμε. Δεν ειναι απαραίτητο να είσαι φουλ ερωτευμένη για να σου προκύψει κάβλα εκείνη την στιγμή, ούτε είναι απαραίτητο να έχεις βγει 3000 ραντεβού και να σε περιμένει ο άλλος με συμβόλαιο συμβίωσης και ανθοδέσμες για να βγει το σεξουαλικό.
Βασική προϋπόθεση να αισθάνεσαι χαλαρή και να αισθάνεσαι κάποια έλξη για τον άλλον ερωτική όπως και αυτός όμως. Αν το φέρει η στιγμή, να μην κομπλάρεις σου ειπαμε, όχι να το ζητάς άντρα θέλω τώρα τον εθέλω.

----------


## Chaos1

Ψυχανάλυση με ψυχίατρο χρειάζεσαι, Lemonpie.

----------


## Marilou

> Καλημερα!
> 
> Συμφωνώ απόλυτα σε όλα οσα λες αλλά είδες πουθενά εσύ να την πιέζει η κοινωνία ?Και ποια είναι η "φυσιολογική" κοινωνία που πιέζει ενα άνθρωπο σε τέτοιο λεπτό θέμα ?*ΜΙΑ φίλη που μπορεί και αυτή να κουβαλάει τα ιδια μυαλά με εκείνη?*
> *Δυστηχως το μονο που την πιεζει ειναι το μυαλό της ..*
> Δεν μπορεί να δεχτει οτι εχει σοβαρότατο πρόβλημα το οποιο *την οδηγεί με [*B]μαθηματική ακρίβεια σε ακομα πιο ψυχοφθόρες και δύσκολα μετέπειτα καταστασεις.
> [/B]
> *Αντι να σταματήσει να ασχολείται με όλα αυτά τα σαιτ και τους κάθε άρρωστους* που θέλουν να βγάλουν τα απωθημένα τους μέσα απο μια οθόνη και να ασχοληθεί με τον ευατο της και την ψυχή της ,συνεχίζει να *φοράει παρωπίδες και να μην διαβάζει τίποτα απο όλα αυτά που τις λεμε τοσο καιρό..*
> 
> *Γιατι εμαι σίγουρη οτι διαβάζει μόνο αυτά που θέλει* ,αλλιώς ποιος νοήμον άνθρωπος θα διάβαζε ολα αυτά που τις έχουμε πει κατά καιρούς και δεν θα προβληματιζόταν εστω και λίγο για τον ευατο τους και όχι για το *τι κάνουν οι αλλες γυναίκες* ...





> Καλημερα. Εχω γνωρισει ενα παιδι που ειναι ψυχολογος ( φιλικη γνωριμια απο lifo) ισως μιλησω και σε αυτον
> Σκεφτομαι σοβαρα να παω σε ψυχολογο αν δεν πιασει ουτε το σημερινο
> *Εχω γνωρισει ενα παιδι απο το τιντερ, φαινεται σοβαρος,* του εξηγησα οτι καποιος με ειχε παει σπιτι του με το ζορι , για να ξερει να μην κανει κατι τετοιο και ειπε δεν θα παμε σε σπιτι αν δεν θελω, αλλα και να θελαμε δεν μενει μονος του.
> Εμενα με ξενερωσε που θελει να βρεθουμε στην περιοχη του, επειδη θα εχει μια δουλεια αλλου την υπολοιπη μερα και δεν μπορει, λεει, να ξανακατεβαινει. Κανονικα αυτος δεν θα επρεπε να ερθει καπου κοντα μου, ασχετα απο το τι ειχε να κανει; 
> Τ*ελος παντων, εκανα την υποχωρηση και θα βγω.* 
> Με στενοχωρει που πρεπει να κανω υποχωρησεις. Θελω να φυγει αυτο το βαρος απο πανω μου και τοτε δεν θα ξαναμιλησω ποτε με κανεναν που δεν μου αρεσει, ουτε θα απανταω σε κανεναν ασχετο στα σοσιαλ.
> Γιατι να μην εχω γνωρισει καποιον να μου αρεσει και να του αρεσω και να ειχαμε σχεση, να ηταν ετσι η πρωτη μου φορα;
> 
> *Κι εχω μια κοπελια που μιλαμε να μου δημιουργει πιεση, οτι πρεπει να το κανω, γιατι θα ξεμπλοκαρω και μετα θα μου ειναι ολα ευκολα. Κι ας μην τρελαινομαι για τον αλλο.
> ...



Ιδού η αποδειξη σε ολα αυτα που λεω και παλι επιμένω οτι διαβάζεις μόνο αυτα που θες ... .....

κριμα πραγματικα...

----------


## Remedy

βρε λεμον, αν ηδη λεει οτι δεν θελει εξοδους, ακομα δεν γνωριστηκατε, τι θα θελει;;;
τον ψυχ απο λιφο που μιλησες για τι πραγμα τον αναφερεις; για ψυχοθεραπεια, η για παρεα;

----------


## Αλεξία10

Lemon, τωρα αυτο το σημερινο ειδικα ειναι "τραβατε με κι ας κλαιω".. Αφου δεν σου αρεσει, δεν θελει εξοδους, δεν ερχεται πιο κοντα αλλα πρεπει εσυ να πας στην περιοχη του.. Αφου τελος παντων, δεν σου αρεσει τιποτα σε ολο αυτο, τοτε γιατι να το κανεις? Κατ' αρχην, ετσι οπως τα βλεπεις και τα σκεφτεσαι τα πραγματα, και με τον τελειο να εβγαινες, παλι δεν θα σου "εβγαινε"...

----------


## Ορέστης

Ισως υπαρχει καποιος ιδεοψυχαναγκασμος οχι σχετικος με το σεξ αυτο καθεαυτο αλλα με την ιδεα του να κανεις σεξ.

----------


## Chaos1

Αν υπάρχει ιδεοψυχαναγκασμός, τότε δεν είναι με το σεξ αλλά με τη σχέση, αλλά ας μη βγάζουμε διαγνώσεις.

----------


## Ορέστης

Δεν εβγαλα διαγνωση. Απλα βλεπω συμβουλες που θα διαβαζα σε στυλη γυναικειου περιοδικου οταν φαινεται οτι το προβλημα ειναι αλλου. Κοπελια βρες εναν ψυχολογο καλυτερα, χανεις το χρονο σου εδω μεσα

----------


## Meditation

Προσπαθώ να βρω τους λόγους που κάποιος χαρακτηρίζεται ως ασεξουαλ και δεν βλέπω κάποια πηγή που να το αναφέρει. Μόνο κάτι σάιτ που άλλα λέει το ενα και άλλα λεει το άλλο. Και στα περισσότερα εστιάζει στο πως νιώθει και τι θέλει ο "ασεξουαλ" τους λόγους όμως για τους οποίους νιώθει έτσι και αν αντιμετωπίζονται δεν το αναφέρει κανείς.

Από τη στιγμή που δεν αναφέρονται οι λόγοι και οι αιτίες δεν μπορούμε να ξέρουμε εάν όροι όπως "ασεξουαλ" ή "ντεμισεξουαλ" είναι επιστημονικα αποδεκτοι. Πιο πολύ μου φαίνονται από αυτά που διάβασα ότι πρόκειται για ταμπελες και ετικέτες της ποπ κουλτούρας. Ξέρετε γενικά οι κοινωνιολόγοι και λοιποί "επιστήμονες" έχουν τη τάση να ετικετοποιουν τον κόσμο προκειμένου να ξέρουν τι πουλάει στον κοσμακη ώστε να του το πλασάρουν σωστά ανάλογα με τις αναγκες του. 

Έτσι πχ. μια εταιρεία τσιγάρων πρέπει να ξέρει πόσοι άνθρωποι ενδιαφέρονται για το σεξ και πόσοι οχι ιδιαίτερα για να προβλέψουν εάν θα πουλήσει η διαφήμιση τους με το τσιγάρο καρφωμενο στο μπουστο μιας διμετρης ξανθιάς πχ. 


Και επιπλέον κάτι που μου βγήκε τώρα. Βάσει αυτών που λέω. Έχετε παρατηρήσει ότι σε διαφημίσεις και γενικότερα στο τομέα που αφορά τον καταναλωτισμό τα σεξουαλικά υπονοούμενα και οι σέξυ εικόνες έχουν ως στόχο τους άντρες πλασάροντας μόνο γυναικεία κορμιά;; Το αντίθετο όμως (δλδ να πλασάρονται σέξυ άντρες με γυμνά σημεία στο σώμα τους για χαρη των γυναικών) δεν το βλέπουμε τόσο συχνά. Άρα αυτοί που ξέρουν τι πουλάει περισσότερο μήπως έχουν βγάλει ως συμπέρασμα οτι το σεξ πουλάει περισσότερο στους άντρες προκειμενου να προωθήσουν κάτι και οχι τοσο στις γυναίκες;; Εάν ναι γιατι συμβαινει αυτό;;;

Πάντως σχετικά με τους "ασεξουαλ" διάβασα κάπου ότι σε αυτούς είναι πιθανό να συγκαταλέγονται άτομα με διαστρεβλωμένες πεποιθησεις για το σεξ ή που δεν έχουν νιώσει έτοιμοι να κάνουν σεξ. 

Ένας λόγος παραπάνω για να μη βάζουμε χαζες ταμπέλες. Δεν ξέρουμε ούτε τις αιτίες που προκαλούν κάτι ούτε αν είναι αναστρέψιμο. 

Εγώ πάντως πιστεύω (όπως είπα) ότι η σεξουαλικότητα παίζει ρόλο με τον ψυχισμό του ατόμου. Όταν έχεις ψυχολογικα προβλήματα ,πόσο μάλλον επιβαρύνεσαι με φάρμακα και έχεις μπλοκαρίσματα ψυχικά τα οποία δεν έχεις λύσει είναι λογικό να σου βγαίνουν στην επιφάνεια διαταραχές στο σεξ . Έτσι νομίζω. Δεν λέω ότι σε όλους συμβαίνει, αλλα άμα σου σκάσει σεξουαλικό πρόβλημα ενώ έχεις ένα ψυχισμό που περνάει ζόρια, δεν θα κάτσεις να αναρωτηθείς από που σου έσκασε το πρόβλημα με το σεξ. Ούτε θα το θεωρησεις άσχετο και ασυνδετο με το ψυχολογικο σου προβλήμα.

Λένε κάπου για τη ταμπέλα "πανσεξουαλ" δηλαδη ότι ένα άτομο θελει να κανει σεξ με ότι βρεθεί μπροστα του; μάλλον. Σύμφωνα με αυτές τις θεωρίες της ετικετοποιησης πρέπει να θεωρούμε νορμάλ ένα άτομο να παρουσιάζει υπερσεξουαλικοτητα για ό,τι περπατάει σε αυτό το πλανήτη. Και που ξέρουμε ότι σε αυτούς τους "πανσεξουαλ" δεν περιλαμβάνονται άτομα με παθολογική εξάρτηση στο σεξ; 

Είναι ανούσιο κατά τη γνώμη μου να χρησιμοποιούμε λέξεις που δεν ξέρουμε σε τι ακριβώς αναφέρονται και να τρομοκρατούμε τον κόσμο

----------


## Meditation

Επισης νομίζω είναι πάρα πολύ εύκολο για ένα άτομο με αλυτα ψυχολογικά προβλήματα να αυτοετικετοποιειται.

Κάποιος που ορίζει τον εαυτο του ως "ασεξουαλ" (ή οτιδήποτε αλλο) θεωρεί ότι έτσι είναι και ότι ετσι θα εξακολουθεί να είναι σε όλη του τη ζωή και ότι δεν μπορεί να κανει τίποτα για να το αλλάξει. Άρα ότι δεν έχει καμια ευθύνη για να δει πιο προσεχτικά μια κατάσταση και να ξεπερασει τα εμπόδια που τον μπλοκάρουν. 

Είναι πολύ ανακουφιστικό κάποιος να πιστεύει ότι δεν έχει καμια ευθύνη για τα πράγματα και ότι τίποτα δεν περνάει από το χέρι του. Γιατί σε αυτή τη περίπτωση δεν χρειάζεται να κάνει απολύτως τίποτα. "Δεν φταίω εγώ για τα ψυχολογικά μου θέματα που δεν κατάφερα να λύσω με αποτέλεσμα να έχω επιπτώσεις στο σεξ" . "Δεν με επηρεάζει σεξουαλικά καθόλου, εάν ενδεχομένως παίρνω κάποια φαρμακευτική αγωγή." "Δεν με έχουν επηρεάσει τυχόν παιδικά τραύματα τα οποία με εμπόδισαν να αναπτυχθω ψυχοσεξουαλικα". "Ειμαι ασεξουαλ και δεν μπορώ να κάνω τίποτα για αυτό." "Τίποτα δεν περνάει από το χέρι μου." "Δεν έχω ευθύνη για τίποτα.. είμαι τέλειος και τα έχω κάνει όλα τελεια" "δεν υπάρχει κάτι να αλλάξω".

----------


## Remedy

> Προσπαθώ να βρω τους λόγους που κάποιος χαρακτηρίζεται ως ασεξουαλ και δεν βλέπω κάποια πηγή που να το αναφέρει. Μόνο κάτι σάιτ που άλλα λέει το ενα και άλλα λεει το άλλο. Και* στα περισσότερα εστιάζει στο πως νιώθει και τι θέλει ο "ασεξουαλ" τους λόγους όμως για τους οποίους νιώθει έτσι* και αν αντιμετωπίζονται δεν το αναφέρει κανείς.
> 
> *Από τη στιγμή που δεν αναφέρονται οι λόγοι και οι αιτίες δεν μπορούμε να ξέρουμε εάν όροι όπως "ασεξουαλ" ή "ντεμισεξουαλ" είναι επιστημονικα αποδεκτοι.* Πιο πολύ μου φαίνονται από αυτά που διάβασα ότι πρόκειται για ταμπελες και ετικέτες της ποπ κουλτούρας. Ξέρετε γενικά οι κοινωνιολόγοι και λοιποί "επιστήμονες" έχουν τη τάση να ετικετοποιουν τον κόσμο προκειμένου να ξέρουν τι πουλάει στον κοσμακη ώστε να του το πλασάρουν σωστά ανάλογα με τις αναγκες του. .....
> 
> Πάντως* σχετικά με τους "ασεξουαλ" διάβασα κάπου ότι σε αυτούς είναι πιθανό να συγκαταλέγονται άτομα με διαστρεβλωμένες πεποιθησεις* για το σεξ ή που δεν έχουν νιώσει έτοιμοι να κάνουν σεξ. 
> 
> Ένας λόγος παραπάνω για να μη βάζουμε χαζες ταμπέλες. Δεν ξέρουμε ούτε τις αιτίες που προκαλούν κάτι ούτε αν είναι αναστρέψιμο. 
> 
> Εγώ πάντως πιστεύω (όπως είπα) ότι η σεξουαλικότητα παίζει ρόλο με τον ψυχισμό του ατόμου. Όταν έχεις ψυχολογικα προβλήματα ,πόσο μάλλον επιβαρύνεσαι με φάρμακα και έχεις μπλοκαρίσματα ψυχικά τα οποία δεν έχεις λύσει είναι λογικό να σου βγαίνουν στην επιφάνεια διαταραχές στο σεξ . Έτσι νομίζω. Δεν λέω ότι σε όλους συμβαίνει, αλλα άμα σου σκάσει σεξουαλικό πρόβλημα ενώ έχεις ένα ψυχισμό που περνάει ζόρια, δεν θα κάτσεις να αναρωτηθείς από που σου έσκασε το πρόβλημα με το σεξ. Ούτε θα το θεωρησεις άσχετο και ασυνδετο με το ψυχολογικο σου προβλήμα.
> ...


 μα, πολυ σωστα δεν επικεντρωνονται στις αιτιες, διοτι σημασια δεν εχουν οι αιτιες που αποκτα καποιος μια σεξουαλικη προτιμηση, σημασια εχει να τις γνωριζει, να τις αποδεχθει και να ζησει την ζωη του οσο πιο ισορροπημενα και αρμονικα μπορει, με αυτες.

ουτε κανεις ασχολειται με τους λογους, αλλα ουτε γνωριζει και τις αιτιες που ειναι καποιος ομοφυλοφιλος (για παραδειγμα). αυτο δεν σημαινει οτι ειναι ανυπαρκτη ή αντιεπιστημονικη κατασταση η ομοφυλοφιλια..

ο πανσεξουαλικος δεν παει με οτι βρει μπροστα του. εχει οπως ολοι, κριτηρια επιλογης αν καποιος του αρεσει η δεν του αρεσει, ειτε εμφανισιακα, ειτε σαν προσωπικοτητα. αλλα δεν κανει διαχωρισμο στα φυλα και νομιζω και εγω οτι συνηθως ειναι υπερσεξουαλικος, συχνα σε σημειο εθισμου κλπ..

----------


## Remedy

> Επισης νομίζω* είναι πάρα πολύ εύκολο για ένα άτομο με αλυτα ψυχολογικά προβλήματα να αυτοετικετοποιειται.
> *
> *Κάποιος που ορίζει τον εαυτο του ως "ασεξουαλ" (ή οτιδήποτε αλλο) θεωρεί ότι έτσι είναι και ότι ετσι θα εξακολουθεί να είναι σε όλη του τη ζωή και ότι δεν μπορεί να κανει τίποτα για να το αλλάξει.*  Άρα ότι δεν έχει καμια ευθύνη για να δει πιο προσεχτικά μια κατάσταση και να ξεπερασει τα εμπόδια που τον μπλοκάρουν. 
> 
> Είναι πολύ ανακουφιστικό κάποιος να πιστεύει ότι δεν έχει καμια ευθύνη για τα πράγματα και ότι τίποτα δεν περνάει από το χέρι του. Γιατί σε αυτή τη περίπτωση δεν χρειάζεται να κάνει απολύτως τίποτα.* "Δεν φταίω εγώ για τα ψυχολογικά μου θέματα που δεν κατάφερα να λύσω με αποτέλεσμα να έχω επιπτώσεις στο σεξ" . "Δεν με επηρεάζει σεξουαλικά καθόλου,* εάν ενδεχομένως παίρνω κάποια φαρμακευτική αγωγή." "Δεν με έχουν επηρεάσει τυχόν παιδικά τραύματα τα οποία με εμπόδισαν να αναπτυχθω ψυχοσεξουαλικα". "Ειμαι ασεξουαλ και δεν μπορώ να κάνω τίποτα για αυτό." "Τίποτα δεν περνάει από το χέρι μου." "Δεν έχω ευθύνη για τίποτα.. είμαι τέλειος και τα έχω κάνει όλα τελεια" "δεν υπάρχει κάτι να αλλάξω".


ακριβως για να αποφυγει την αυτετικετοποιηση και να μαθει αν προκειται για κατι περιστασιακο, αναστρεψιμο η για μια πραγματικη προτιμηση, την λυση ισως την βρει στην ΨΥΧΟΘΕΡΑΠΕΙΑ.
εκει αν κατσει ειλικρινα να μιλησει για οτι του συμβαινει, θα βρει μια ακρη για το τι νοιωθει και τι θελει.

αν ομως πραγματικα καταληξει ειτε μονος του ειτε με βοηθεια ειδικου στο οτι ειναι ασεξουαλ για παραδειγμα, γιατι θα επρεπε να το αλλαξει δηλαδη;;;
αυτο που πρεπει, ειναι να μαθει τι θελει. οχι να το αλλαξει.
*το σεξ δεν ειναι αυτοσκοπος, ουτε στοχος ολων. το σεξ το επιδιωκεις αν εχεις σεξουαλικη επιιθυμια. οχι απο καημο να μην διαφερεις, να μην σεπουν περιεργο, η διαφορετικο η αποτυχημενο οπως νομιζει εδω η λεμον κι εχιε τρελαθει προσπαθωντας να κανει σεξ, ενω ΔΕΝ ΘΕΛΕΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΣΕΞ!*

ας βρει τι θελει πραγματικα κι αυτο να κανει. αν ειναιτ ο σεξ, ας κανει σεξ, αν ειναι το μη σεξ, ας μην κανει σεξ. δεν ειναι κανενα βραβειο για επιτυχημενους το σεξ..

----------


## Eagle guy

> Επισης νομίζω είναι πάρα πολύ εύκολο για ένα άτομο με αλυτα ψυχολογικά προβλήματα να αυτοετικετοποιειται.
> 
> Κάποιος που ορίζει τον εαυτο του ως "ασεξουαλ" (ή οτιδήποτε αλλο) θεωρεί ότι έτσι είναι και ότι ετσι θα εξακολουθεί να είναι σε όλη του τη ζωή και ότι δεν μπορεί να κανει τίποτα για να το αλλάξει. Άρα ότι δεν έχει καμια ευθύνη για να δει πιο προσεχτικά μια κατάσταση και να ξεπερασει τα εμπόδια που τον μπλοκάρουν. 
> 
> Είναι πολύ ανακουφιστικό κάποιος να πιστεύει ότι δεν έχει καμια ευθύνη για τα πράγματα και ότι τίποτα δεν περνάει από το χέρι του. Γιατί σε αυτή τη περίπτωση δεν χρειάζεται να κάνει απολύτως τίποτα. "Δεν φταίω εγώ για τα ψυχολογικά μου θέματα που δεν κατάφερα να λύσω με αποτέλεσμα να έχω επιπτώσεις στο σεξ" . "Δεν με επηρεάζει σεξουαλικά καθόλου, εάν ενδεχομένως παίρνω κάποια φαρμακευτική αγωγή." "Δεν με έχουν επηρεάσει τυχόν παιδικά τραύματα τα οποία με εμπόδισαν να αναπτυχθω ψυχοσεξουαλικα". "Ειμαι ασεξουαλ και δεν μπορώ να κάνω τίποτα για αυτό." "Τίποτα δεν περνάει από το χέρι μου." "Δεν έχω ευθύνη για τίποτα.. είμαι τέλειος και τα έχω κάνει όλα τελεια" "δεν υπάρχει κάτι να αλλάξω".


Φίλε έχω ρωτήσει ένα σωρό ψυχιάτρους και μου έχουν επιβεβαιώσει ότι είναι φυσιολογικό να είναι κάποιος ασέξουαλ. Επίσης, για τη λέμον είπα ότι μπορεί να είναι και ντεμισέξουαλ, άρα δεν απέκλεισα το να μπορεί να κάνει σεξ. Όμως το πρόβλημα της το δημιουργεί η σκέψη ότι ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να κάνει σεξ ενώ, ουσιαστικά, δεν έχει όρεξη. Δεν της δημιουργώ εγώ το πρόβλημα επειδή... της λέω ότι μπορεί να είναι ασέξουαλ.

----------


## Lemonpie5

Βρήκα μια δικαιολογία να του το αναβάλλω και τελικά συμφωνήσαμε άλλη μέρα κάπου που να με βολεύει κι εμένα. Μου το φέρνει πλαγίως να πάμε με αμάξι αλλά εγώ του ξεκαθάρισα ότι δεν μπαίνω σε αμάξι ξανά και το δέχτηκε .

Στο τελευταίο ραντεβού που βγήκα πήγε ένας να με φιλήσει και σιχαθηκα. Στο γυμναστήριο κοιτιομουν με έναν τύπο, και ενώ τον έβρισκα ωραίο, όταν στις κοινές τουαλέτες έβγαλε τη μπλούζα του μπροστά στο νιπτήρα και με κοίταξε προκλητικά, ένιωσα αηδία. Θέλω να δω ποτε θα το ξεπεράσω αυτό. Κουράστηκα πάρα πολύ από άντρες που δεν με γεμίζουν και κάνω κάτι μαζί τους σαν αγγαρεία για να μην αισθάνομαι πίσω για την ηλικία μου. Και πάλι πίσω ειμαι, οι πιο πολλές στην ηλικία μου έχουν κάνει ήδη μια ουσιαστική σχέση και έχουν ολοκληρώσει. Εγώ δεν ξέρω καν πως είναι να φιλιεσαι με κάποιον που θες.
Ανυπομονώ τόσο πολύ να γνωρίσω αυτόν που θα μου αρέσει και θα του αρέσω και θα σταματήσει το καθημερινό άγχος και όλος αυτός ο εφιάλτης.
Φοβάμαι μήπως έχω σιχαθει τους άντρες και δεν αντέχω. Θέλω να νιώσω φυσιολογική

----------


## george1520

Με πόσους έχεις βγει μέχρι τώρα; Και πόσοι σου άρεσαν;

----------


## Lemonpie5

Έχω βγει με 15-20 κάπου εκεί.
Μόνο ένας μου άρεσε στην αρχή, αυτός που αναφέρω στο αρχικό ποστ, έκανα εγώ την κίνηση να τον φιλήσω και με πέρασε για εύκολη, έγινε πολύ πιεστικός , επέμενε να κάνουμε διάφορα και μετά από εκείνο το ραντεβού είναι που άρχισα να νιώθω αηδία

----------


## george1520

> Έχω βγει με 15-20 κάπου εκεί.
> Μόνο ένας μου άρεσε στην αρχή, αυτός που αναφέρω στο αρχικό ποστ, έκανα εγώ την κίνηση να τον φιλήσω και με πέρασε για εύκολη, έγινε πολύ πιεστικός , επέμενε να κάνουμε διάφορα και μετά από εκείνο το ραντεβού είναι που άρχισα να νιώθω αηδία


Τι σου άρεσε ακριβώς σε αυτόν;

----------


## Lemonpie5

Εμφανισιακα ήταν ακριβώς ο τύπος μου. Επίσης από μηνύματα δεν είχε αναφέρει τίποτα σεξουαλικό.
Από κοντά ήταν πολύ ευγενικός, με ρωτούσε αν κρυώνω, που θέλω να καθίσουμε, μιλούσε ώριμα. Συζητούσαμε για διάφορα θέματα, δεν ρώτησε ποτέ με πόσους έχω πάει και τέτοιες βλακείες.
Όταν τον φίλησα άλλαξε απότομα και έγινε πιεστικός , άπλωνε πολύ το χέρι του σε σημείο υπερβολικό για το ότι είμαστε σε μαγαζί.
Και το άλλο καλό ήταν ότι όταν του είπα πως δεν έχω κάνει σεξ μου απάντησε " ε και τι πειράζει; Κακο είναι;" Ούτε με είδε σαν Άλιεν, ούτε με έκρινε. Ούτε καν ρώτησε πώς κι έτσι κι όλα αυτές τις βλακείες.

Αυτά ήταν τα θετικά άσχετα αν τα θαλασσωσε μετά με την επιμονή του να κάνουμε κάτι

----------


## george1520

Αυτός τώρα που θα βγεις σαρεσει;

----------


## Lemonpie5

Εμφανισιακά καλός είναι.
Αλλά με χαλάει αυτή η μιζέρια που βγάζει. Δείχνει ότι είναι του σπιτιού, δεν βγαίνει πολύ έξω.
Εγώ θέλω κάποιον να βγαίνουμε αρκετά συχνά

----------


## george1520

> Εμφανισιακά καλός είναι.
> Αλλά με χαλάει αυτή η μιζέρια που βγάζει. Δείχνει ότι είναι του σπιτιού, δεν βγαίνει πολύ έξω.
> Εγώ θέλω κάποιον να βγαίνουμε αρκετά συχνά


Όποιος δεν βγαίνει έξω είναι "μίζερος"; Κι αφού βρήκες κάτι που δεν σου αρέσει σε αυτόν (σημαντικό) γιατί θα βγεις μαζί του;

----------


## Lemonpie5

Γιατί φρικαρω μήπως δεν με παίρνει ηλικιακά για υποχώρηση

----------


## Meditation

> Εμφανισιακά καλός είναι.
> Αλλά με χαλάει αυτή η μιζέρια που βγάζει. Δείχνει ότι είναι του σπιτιού, δεν βγαίνει πολύ έξω.
> Εγώ θέλω κάποιον να βγαίνουμε αρκετά συχνά


Ενώ εσύ αντιθέτως εισαι πάρτυ ανιμαλ και ξενυχτας με τη μια παρέα και την άλλη καθε βράδυ και δεν μπορείς να συμβαδίσεις στο τρόπο ζωής του.......

Μπορεί με τη σχέση του να θέλει να βγαίνει
...και τι πάει να πει "δείχνει του σπιτιού"; στο είπε ο ίδιος; τον έχεις γνωρίσει ή είναι οι δικές σου δικαιολογίες για να τον βγάλεις ΚΑΙ αυτόν σκαρτο;

----------


## Meditation

> Γιατί φρικαρω μήπως δεν με παίρνει ηλικιακά για υποχώρηση


Κάνε ότι θες ρε λεμονοπιτα. Εξάλλου και να βγεις και να μη βγεις το ίδιο πράγμα είναι. Βρίσκεις δικαιολογίες για όλους κι τους βγάζεις σκαρτους οπότε και να βγεις δεν θα κάνεις και τίποτα ουσιαστικό προς το παρόν. Ακόμα και αν ο άλλος θέλει και σχέση.

Μην ασπαστείς την ταμπέλα της ασεξουαλ. Είναι και επικίνδυνο και μπορεί να είναι και λανθασμένο. Τουλάχιστον πηγαινε σε έναν ειδικό να δεις ποια εισαι, τι θες και τι ΔΕΝ θες.Μπας και ηρεμήσεις.

Αλλά τώρα δεν θα απαντήσεις σε αυτό το σχόλιο κλασικά ...θα απαντήσεις μόνο σε αυτά που σε συμφέρουν.

----------


## Meditation

> Φίλε έχω ρωτήσει ένα σωρό ψυχιάτρους και μου έχουν επιβεβαιώσει ότι είναι φυσιολογικό να είναι κάποιος ασέξουαλ. Επίσης, για τη λέμον είπα ότι μπορεί να είναι και ντεμισέξουαλ, άρα δεν απέκλεισα το να μπορεί να κάνει σεξ. Όμως το πρόβλημα της το δημιουργεί η σκέψη ότι ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να κάνει σεξ ενώ, ουσιαστικά, δεν έχει όρεξη. Δεν της δημιουργώ εγώ το πρόβλημα επειδή... της λέω ότι μπορεί να είναι ασέξουαλ.


Κοίταξε αν εσένα σε βολεύει εγώ πάω πασο. Θα έχεις τους λόγους σου. Αλλά όταν πρόκειται για άλλα άτομα πρέπει να είμαστε προσεχτικοί πριν φορέσουμε την ταμπέλα. Ένας άνθρωπος πρέπει να αποδεχτεί και να ταυτιστεί μόνος του με τον όρο ασεξουαλ. Αυτό το διάβασα. Όπως για παράδειγμα εσύ. Εάν εσένα σου αρέσει και σου κάνει τη ζωή πιο εύκολη δικαίωμα σου αλλα μην προσπαθείς να τη "φορέσεις" σε άλλους ειδικά όταν δεν τους ξέρεις. Ας πάει σε ειδικό να τα λύσει.και να το βρει μόνη της. Το έχουμε πει τόσες φορές

----------


## Lemonpie5

Δεν μίλησα για πάρτι, αλλά με τη σχέση μου θέλω να βγαίνουμε! Όχι να με κλείσει μέσα 
Κι εκείνος δεν είπε τίποτα ότι θέλει να βγαίνει όταν είναι σε σχέση.
Και γιατί ψάχνω δικαιολογίες; Αφού όντως δεν τους θέλω, είναι πολύ μακριά από αυτό που θέλω.

Με ειδικό θα μιλήσω αύριο ή από βδομάδα

----------


## elis

Λεμον πρεπει να πασ σε ειδικο

----------


## george1520

> Δεν μίλησα για πάρτι, αλλά με τη σχέση μου θέλω να βγαίνουμε! Όχι να με κλείσει μέσα 
> Κι εκείνος δεν είπε τίποτα ότι θέλει να βγαίνει όταν είναι σε σχέση.
> Και γιατί ψάχνω δικαιολογίες; Αφού όντως δεν τους θέλω, είναι πολύ μακριά από αυτό που θέλω.
> 
> Με ειδικό θα μιλήσω αύριο ή από βδομάδα


Όπως εσύ δεν βγαίνεις τώρα που δεν έχεις σχέση μπορεί να ισχύει και γι' αυτόν.
Αν παραγγείλεις έναν άντρα ο οποίος θα έχει τη συμπεριφορά, την εμφάνιση που θες κτλ, εσύ πάλι θα βρεις κάτι που να μη σαρεσει. Με τους ανθρώπους δεν ταιριάζουμε απόλυτα, ούτε μια σχέση (ερωτική ή φιλική) κυλάει πάντα ήρεμα κι ωραία. Θα κάνεις τις υποχωρήσεις σου, θα τις κάνεις κι αυτός. Εδώ σου ζήτησε να βρεθείτε σε σημείο που τον βολεύει αλλά θεωρησες ότι έτσι κάνεις υποχώρηση.. Κι αν κάνεις τι πειράζει; Βγάζεις όλο το θυμό που σου δημιούργησαν οι άλλοι (ένα μέρος του θυμού το δημιούργησες και μόνη σου) στις καινούργιες σου γνωριμίες. Γιατι; Φαντάζομαι θα τους αναφέρεις και τι περιμένεις από αυτούς και τι όχι και αν αυτοί δεν ακολουθήσουν πίστα αυτά που έχεις μέσα στο μυαλό σου μπαίνουν στη μαύρη λίστα.
Δεν είμαι υπέρ στο να κάνεις σεξ απλά και μόνο για να σου φύγει αυτό το "θέμα", αλλά από την άλλη αν κάνεις ίσως συνειδητοποιήσεις ότι το πρόβλημα σου δεν είναι ότι δεν έχεις ολοκληρώσει αλλά το πως αντιλαμβάνεσαι τη σχέση και τους ανθρώπους. Πιο πολύ μου μοιάζει για όνειρο - στόχο κάποιου δικού σου ανθρώπου (ίσως και της μητέρας σου) πάρα δικό σου. Θεωρείς πως όταν κάνεις σχέση αυτόματα θα λύσεις όλα σου τα προβλήματα. Δυστυχώς όσους ανθρώπους και να έχουμε στην ζωή μας, αν μέσα μας δεν νιώθουμε καλά δεν αλλάζει τίποτα.

Με τον ψυχολόγο τι έχεις σκοπό να συζητήσεις;

----------


## Remedy

> Δεν μίλησα για πάρτι, αλλά με τη σχέση μου θέλω να βγαίνουμε! Όχι να με κλείσει μέσα 
> Κι εκείνος δεν είπε τίποτα ότι θέλει να βγαίνει όταν είναι σε σχέση.
> Και γιατί ψάχνω δικαιολογίες; Αφού όντως δεν τους θέλω, είναι πολύ μακριά από αυτό που θέλω.
> 
> Με ειδικό θα μιλήσω αύριο ή από βδομάδα


μπορουσες να του το πεις οτι εσενα σ αρεσει να βγαινεις. δεν χρειαζεται να κρυβεις οτιδηποτε σκεφτεσαι για να μην τον κακοκαρδισεις..
στον ψυχολογο μας εχεις πει εδω και καιρο οτι θα πας - πηγαινεις, αλλα μαλλον μας δουλευες..
αφου "οντως δεν τους θελεις", απλα δεν θα πρεπε να βγαινεις μαζι τους.
ολες αυτες οι εξοδοι με ανδρες που δεν θελεις, βαθαινουν την εμμονη σου και χειροτερευουν το προβλημα σου και την ψυχολογια σου.

----------


## elis

Γιατι οι αλλεσ τουσ θελουν ;

----------


## Remedy

> Γιατι οι αλλεσ τουσ θελουν ;


σημασια εχει ποιον θελει η ιδια, οχι ποιον θελουν οι αλλες.
κι αυτη με αυτον τον γνωμονα που λες, κινειται. να μπει στο ματι της κοπελας του καθενα, κι ας μην τον γουσταρει καν. μονο απο ανταγωνισμο..

----------


## Eagle guy

> Κάνε ότι θες ρε λεμονοπιτα. Εξάλλου και να βγεις και να μη βγεις το ίδιο πράγμα είναι. Βρίσκεις δικαιολογίες για όλους κι τους βγάζεις σκαρτους οπότε και να βγεις δεν θα κάνεις και τίποτα ουσιαστικό προς το παρόν. Ακόμα και αν ο άλλος θέλει και σχέση.
> 
> Μην ασπαστείς την ταμπέλα της ασεξουαλ. Είναι και επικίνδυνο και μπορεί να είναι και λανθασμένο. Τουλάχιστον πηγαινε σε έναν ειδικό να δεις ποια εισαι, τι θες και τι ΔΕΝ θες.Μπας και ηρεμήσεις.
> 
> Αλλά τώρα δεν θα απαντήσεις σε αυτό το σχόλιο κλασικά ...θα απαντήσεις μόνο σε αυτά που σε συμφέρουν.


Μα δεν βλέπεις ότι δεν την φτιάχνει κανείς, λέει ότι θέλει να κάνει σεξ αλλά στην πράξη το αποφεύγει και γενικά ισχύει το όποιος δε θέλει να ζυμώσει 10 μέρες κοσκινίζει? Δε λέω ότι είναι σίγουρα ασέξουαλ, αλλά έχει σίγουρα μειωμένη σεξουαλικότητα και είναι προφανές ότι ο μόνος λόγος που θέλει σεξ είναι επειδή το έχουν κάνει όλοι οι άλλοι και θεωρεί ότι πρέπει να το κάνει κι αυτή. Εγώ τουλάχιστον της έδωσα ένα ενδεχόμενο που μπορεί αν το πιστέψει να την ηρεμήσει. Καλύτερα είναι δηλαδή να αγχώνεται τρελά ότι "δεν την θέλουν επειδή δεν έχει κάνει σεξ" από το να δεχτεί ότι έχει λιγότερη ανάγκη για σεξ από το μέσο άνθρωπο και να ψάξει για κάποιον ο οποίος θα έχει τα ίδια θέλω? Το καλύτερο βέβαια είναι να πάει σε σεξολόγο.

----------


## Meditation

> Μα δεν βλέπεις ότι δεν την φτιάχνει κανείς, λέει ότι θέλει να κάνει σεξ αλλά στην πράξη το αποφεύγει και γενικά ισχύει το όποιος δε θέλει να ζυμώσει 10 μέρες κοσκινίζει? Δε λέω ότι είναι σίγουρα ασέξουαλ, αλλά έχει σίγουρα μειωμένη σεξουαλικότητα και είναι προφανές ότι ο μόνος λόγος που θέλει σεξ είναι επειδή το έχουν κάνει όλοι οι άλλοι και θεωρεί ότι πρέπει να το κάνει κι αυτή. Εγώ τουλάχιστον της έδωσα ένα ενδεχόμενο που μπορεί αν το πιστέψει να την ηρεμήσει. Καλύτερα είναι δηλαδή να αγχώνεται τρελά ότι "δεν την θέλουν επειδή δεν έχει κάνει σεξ" από το να δεχτεί ότι έχει λιγότερη ανάγκη για σεξ από το μέσο άνθρωπο και να ψάξει για κάποιον ο οποίος θα έχει τα ίδια θέλω? Το καλύτερο βέβαια είναι να πάει σε σεξολόγο.


Δεν μπορώ να κάτσω να ανοίξω αυτή τη κουβέντα για ένα τόσο λεπτό ζήτημα όπως η σεξουαλικότητα του καθενός και οι σχέσεις. Είναι τόσο υποκειμενικό και τόσοι πολλοί οι παράγοντες που το επηρεάζουν.

Δεν ξέρω τι θέλει εάν ανθρώπος για να ξεκλειδώσει. Εγώ θεωρώ πως νιώθει έτσι γιατι δεν έχει βγει με κάποιον άντρα της "προκοπής" οπως λέει που να θέλει να τη γνωρίσει, που να θέλει να περιμένει και που να της δείξει ότι δεν τη βλέπει κυρίως ως κρέας. Εξάλλου μια γυναίκα για να κάνει πρώτη φορά σχέση πρέπει εκτός του να της αρέσει ο άλλος, να νιώθει και ασφάλεια. Όταν δεν ταιριάζουν τα θέλω σου, με τα θέλω του άλλου, και βγαίνεις μονίμως με άντρες που είναι ξεκαρφωτοι και δεν θέλουν τα ίδια πράγματα με σένα τοτε είναι λογικό να μη θες. 

Η ίδια θέλει σχέση, μόνο με τη προοπτική μιας σχέσης μπορεί να χαλαρώσει, ειδικά τώρα που είναι άπειρη. Η προσέγγιση της ξεπετας δεν της ταιριάζει αλλα προσπαθει να εξαναγκάσει τον εαυτο της να κάνει σεξ έτσι γιατι δεν πιστεύει ότι μπορεί να βρει κάποιον να κάνει σχέση. Έχει πολλά κολλήματα και συναισθηματικά προβλήματα. Εκεί είναι το πρόβλημα και όχι στο σεξουαλικό.

Πιστεύω κατά 70% ότι εάν βρει έναν άντρα "ασεξουαλ" για σχέση, και είναι υπομονετικός και δεν θα τη πιέζει, και κάτσει να τη γνωρίσει, και περάσει χρόνο μαζί της και τη ξεκλειδώσει, θα θέλει με τα αυτή να κάνει σεξ σαν τρελή μαζί του αλλα αυτός δεν θα μπορεί να την ικανοποιήσει γιατί θα είναι ασεξουαλ. Και έτσι δεν θα τη καλύψει ούτε αυτός και θα αναγκαστεί να βρει άλλον που θα ενδιαφέρεται για το σεξ.

Η επιθετικότητα και η ανυπομονησία τον αντρών την μπλοκαρει όπως και τα άπειρα συμπλέγματα που έχει και που την κάνουν να απέχει από τις σχέσεις 
. Αυτό έχω πει ένα εκατομμύριο φορές. 

Εάν κατά ένα 30% πίστευα ότι ίσως είναι ασεξουαλ, θα ήταν μόνο και μόνο επειδή δεν έχει περιγράψει ποτέ ούτε ένα crash, ένα κόλλημα της, ένα έντονο ενδιαφέρον για κάποιον άντρα, έστω και μονόπλευρο.


Οπότε οχι δεν θεωρω ότι έχει σεξουαλικό θέμα. Ψυχολογικα έχει,διαστρεβλωμένη αποψη για τον εαυτό της και τους άλλους έχει και να πάει να τα λύσει με κάποιον ειδικό. Και μη με ρωτήσει άλλος γιατί έχω σιχαθεί πλέον να αναλύω τα ίδια. έχει καταντήσει αηδία πια

----------


## Meditation

Πάντως μου κάνει εντύπωση που τόσες φορές έχουμε αναφέρει τη λέξη ασεξουαλ και να παρατήσει την ερωτική ζωή που της λέτε, και δεν αναφέρει τίποτα. Ούτε που της κινεισαι το ενδιαφέρον ότι κάποιοι βασιζόμενοι σε αυτά που οι ίδια γράφει τη θεωρούν ασεξουαλ και ότι μπορεί να μη θέλει να κάνει ποτέ σεξ με κανένα στη ζωή της. Μένει απαθής. Ουτε που απάντησε ούτε που προβληματίστηκε. 

Ένας άνθρωπος που θα ήθελε να κάνει σεξ καποια στιγμή και που νιώθει πως δεν έχει λόγους να μη σκέφτεται τη ζωή της με έναν σύντροφο, να βρίσκει τον έρωτα κτλ λογικά θα πρεπε να παρεξηγηθεί που τη λέμε ασεξουαλ. Αν νιώθει ότι δεν είναι.και ότι δεν της ταιριάζει.

Μήπως νιώθει ότι της ταιριάζει το ασεξουαλ και για αυτό δεν λέει τίποτα; Εάν νιώθει η ίδια να ταυτίζεται καλως. Σε καμία άλλη περίπτωση εμείς δεν μπορούμε να πούμε τι είναι και τι δεν είναι

Εάν και πάλι πιστεύω πως σύμφωνα με όσα έχει γράψει δεν νομίζω ότι αν λύσει το ψυχολογικο της θα εξακολουθεί ν είναι σεξουαλικά μπλοκαρισμένη

----------


## led

> Πάντως μου κάνει εντύπωση που τόσες φορές έχουμε αναφέρει τη λέξη ασεξουαλ και να παρατήσει την ερωτική ζωή που της λέτε, και δεν αναφέρει τίποτα. Ούτε που της κινεισαι το ενδιαφέρον ότι κάποιοι βασιζόμενοι σε αυτά που οι ίδια γράφει τη θεωρούν ασεξουαλ και ότι μπορεί να μη θέλει να κάνει ποτέ σεξ με κανένα στη ζωή της. Μένει απαθής. Ουτε που απάντησε ούτε που προβληματίστηκε. 
> 
> Ένας άνθρωπος που θα ήθελε να κάνει σεξ καποια στιγμή και που νιώθει πως δεν έχει λόγους να μη σκέφτεται τη ζωή της με έναν σύντροφο, να βρίσκει τον έρωτα κτλ λογικά θα πρεπε να παρεξηγηθεί που τη λέμε ασεξουαλ. Αν νιώθει ότι δεν είναι.και ότι δεν της ταιριάζει.
> 
> Μήπως νιώθει ότι της ταιριάζει το ασεξουαλ και για αυτό δεν λέει τίποτα; Εάν νιώθει η ίδια να ταυτίζεται καλως. Σε καμία άλλη περίπτωση εμείς δεν μπορούμε να πούμε τι είναι και τι δεν είναι
> 
> Εάν και πάλι πιστεύω πως σύμφωνα με όσα έχει γράψει δεν νομίζω ότι αν λύσει το ψυχολογικο της θα εξακολουθεί ν είναι σεξουαλικά μπλοκαρισμένη


Γενικά της λες ότι είναι κενή ,ανταγωνιστική ,ανώριμη και ένα κάρο ''κομπλιμέντα'' και είναι απαθής, στο ασέξουαλ θα κολλήσει ?

----------


## Eagle guy

> Πάντως μου κάνει εντύπωση που τόσες φορές έχουμε αναφέρει τη λέξη ασεξουαλ και να παρατήσει την ερωτική ζωή που της λέτε, και δεν αναφέρει τίποτα. Ούτε που της κινεισαι το ενδιαφέρον ότι κάποιοι βασιζόμενοι σε αυτά που οι ίδια γράφει τη θεωρούν ασεξουαλ και ότι μπορεί να μη θέλει να κάνει ποτέ σεξ με κανένα στη ζωή της. Μένει απαθής. Ουτε που απάντησε ούτε που προβληματίστηκε. 
> 
> Ένας άνθρωπος που θα ήθελε να κάνει σεξ καποια στιγμή και που νιώθει πως δεν έχει λόγους να μη σκέφτεται τη ζωή της με έναν σύντροφο, να βρίσκει τον έρωτα κτλ λογικά θα πρεπε να παρεξηγηθεί που τη λέμε ασεξουαλ. Αν νιώθει ότι δεν είναι.και ότι δεν της ταιριάζει.
> 
> Μήπως νιώθει ότι της ταιριάζει το ασεξουαλ και για αυτό δεν λέει τίποτα; Εάν νιώθει η ίδια να ταυτίζεται καλως. Σε καμία άλλη περίπτωση εμείς δεν μπορούμε να πούμε τι είναι και τι δεν είναι
> 
> Εάν και πάλι πιστεύω πως σύμφωνα με όσα έχει γράψει δεν νομίζω ότι αν λύσει το ψυχολογικο της θα εξακολουθεί ν είναι σεξουαλικά μπλοκαρισμένη


Αυτό ακριβώς είναι το θέμα της, ότι δεν δίνει σημασία σε αυτά που γράφουμε εδώ, πιστεύει αυτά που πιστεύει και τέλος! Τσάμπα γράφουμε τελικά

----------


## Remedy

> Αυτό ακριβώς είναι το θέμα της, ότι δεν δίνει σημασία σε αυτά που γράφουμε εδώ, πιστεύει αυτά που πιστεύει και τέλος! Τσάμπα γράφουμε τελικά


η λεμον παιδια, προκαλει για απαντησεις με το θεμα της γιατι θελει πληροφοριες συγκεκριμενες που μπορει να βοηθησουν αυτα τα συγκεκριμενα που εχει στο μυαλο της. αυτα που ταιζουν την εμμονη της δηλαδη.
δεν θιγεται, δεν προσβαλλεται δεν προβληματιζεται. μολις καποιος πει κατι για να καταφερει αν ριξει καποιον η να "κανει σχεση", τοτε "κουμπωνει" την πληροφορια αυτη και προσπαθει να φιαξει μια ψευτικη περσονα που θα μπορουσε να ψησει εναν ανδρα να της προτεινει σχεση.
αυτο κανει...
τις πραγματικες επιθυμιες της, ουτε η ιδια τις ξερει. γι αυτην η επιθυμια ειναι να κανει σεξ, να κανει σχεση, οχι απο επιθυμια για το σεξ, οχι απο επιθυμια για μια σχεση η εναν ανδρα, αλλα για να μην μεινει πισω και ειναι πιο αποτυχημενη απο αλλες γυναικες..
και οχι μονο δεν ξερει τις επιθυμιες της, αλλα δεν θελει και να τις μαθει. γιατι αν οι επιθυμιες της ειναι κοντρα στο ονειρο της σεξ/σχεση, δεν θα τις αποδεχτει.

----------


## Marilou

> Αυτό ακριβώς είναι το θέμα της, ότι δεν δίνει σημασία σε αυτά που γράφουμε εδώ, πιστεύει αυτά που πιστεύει και τέλος!* Τσάμπα γράφουμε τελικά*



Αυτο ειπαμε απο την πρωτη στιγμη που ανοίχτηκε το θέμα ....

οσο και να προσπαθήσεις να την προσεγγίσεις ,με οποίο τρόπο δυστηχως όχι οτι δεν μπορεί ,αλλα δεν ειναι σε θέση να δει ποιο ειναι πραγματικά το πρόβλημα της ...

Ειναι πολυ κριμα για μια νεα κοπελα και ομορφη εξωτερικά οπως λέει να ταλαιπωρεί ετσι τον ευατο της και να μην επικεντρώνεται στο πραγματικό της θεμα.

Πόσο άτοπο να προσπαθούμε να καταλάβουμε ποιος ειναι ο τύπος και αν της αρέσει κάποιος άντρας ....

----------


## Remedy

> ...
> Εάν κατά ένα 30% πίστευα ότι ίσως είναι ασεξουαλ, θα ήταν μόνο και μόνο επειδή δεν έχει περιγράψει ποτέ ούτε ένα crash, ένα κόλλημα της, ένα έντονο ενδιαφέρον για κάποιον άντρα, έστω και μονόπλευρο.
> 
> 
> Οπότε οχι δεν θεωρω ότι έχει σεξουαλικό θέμα. Ψυχολογικα έχει,διαστρεβλωμένη αποψη για τον εαυτό της και τους άλλους έχει και να πάει να τα λύσει με κάποιον ειδικό. Και μη με ρωτήσει άλλος γιατί έχω σιχαθεί πλέον να αναλύω τα ίδια. έχει καταντήσει αηδία πια


μεντ, το ενδεικτικο οτι δεν ειναι εντονη η σεξουαλικοτητα της, δεν ειναι οτι δεν εχει κανει σεξ με καποιον, που οπως λες μπορει να μηνε χει βρεθει ο καταλληλος, ουτε καν το οτι δεν εχει ερωτευθει, αλλα οτι δεν εχει σεξουαλικη διαθεση και δεν αυτοικανοποιειται καν. την σεξουαλικη διαθεση δεν μπορεις να την σταματησεις, ακομα κι αν δεν εχεις σχεση...
απ οτι ξερω μαλιστα, υπαρχουν ασεξουαλ που αυτοικανοποιουνται, αλλα δεν ενδιαφερονται για σεξ με αλλους. εδω εχουμε πληρη αδιαφορια για σεξουαλικλη δραστηριοτητα.
ειναι δυνατον να μην υπαρχιε θεμα με την σεξουαλικη διαθεση, παρ α μονο συγκυριες;;

----------


## led

Οι asexual μπορεί να αυνανίζονται μόνο για την ορμονική απόλαυση χωρίς να υπάρχει αυτό που λέμε σεξουαλική διάθεση και ανάγκη να το κάνουν . 

Ψυχικό είναι το πρόβλημά της, αν δεν το λύσει και όλους τους περιφρονεί δεν θα μάθει και τι είναι .

Γιατί ναι μεν όλοι βάζουμε μια ταμπέλα, asexual, aromantic, demisexual...αλλά θα πρέπει να μάθουμε αν αυτό κρύβει άλλο πρόβλημα που μπορεί να έχουμε .

Μάθαμε τώρα να λέμε ότι όλοι είμαστε asexual.

----------


## Meditation

> η λεμον παιδια, προκαλει για απαντησεις με το θεμα της γιατι θελει πληροφοριες συγκεκριμενες που μπορει να βοηθησουν αυτα τα συγκεκριμενα που εχει στο μυαλο της. αυτα που ταιζουν την εμμονη της δηλαδη.
> δεν θιγεται, δεν προσβαλλεται δεν προβληματιζεται. μολις καποιος πει κατι για να καταφερει αν ριξει καποιον η να "κανει σχεση", τοτε "κουμπωνει" την πληροφορια αυτη και προσπαθει να φιαξει μια ψευτικη περσονα που θα μπορουσε να ψησει εναν ανδρα να της προτεινει σχεση.
> αυτο κανει...
> τις πραγματικες επιθυμιες της, ουτε η ιδια τις ξερει. γι αυτην η επιθυμια ειναι να κανει σεξ, να κανει σχεση, οχι απο επιθυμια για το σεξ, οχι απο επιθυμια για μια σχεση η εναν ανδρα, αλλα για να μην μεινει πισω και ειναι πιο αποτυχημενη απο αλλες γυναικες..
> και οχι μονο δεν ξερει τις επιθυμιες της, αλλα δεν θελει και να τις μαθει. γιατι αν οι επιθυμιες της ειναι κοντρα στο ονειρο της σεξ/σχεση, δεν θα τις αποδεχτει.


Εγώ συμφωνώ σε αυτό. Θα μπορούσα να τη χαρακτηρίσω ασεξουαλ σε αυτή τη φάση της ζωής της άνετα. Όχι όμως όπως λέει ο eagle ότι έτσι θα είναι εφόρου ζωής και ότι θα πρέπει να παραιτηθεί απο το κομμάτι των σχέσεων για πάντα...γιατί ποτέ δεν θα της κάνει κούκου.

Είναι πολύ άσχημο να καταδικάζουμε έναν άνθρωπο έτσι και να μη του δίνουμε περιθώρια. Αφήστε τη και άμα φτάσει τα 60 και δεν το έχει κάνει ακόμα τότε θα ξέρει και η ίδια ότι δεν την ενδιέφεραν ποτε οι άντρες.

Τώρα σε μια νέα κοπέλα, με θέματα ψυχολογικά που δεν τα έχει λύσει, που δεν έχει κοινωνικοποιηθεί και δεν έχει ευκαιρίες να γνωρίσει τους άντρες που θέλει και που είναι και συναισθηματικά ανώριμη ...και δεν έχει προχωρήσει μέχρι τωρα δεν βιάζεσαι να της βάλεις ταμπέλα εφόρου ζωής.

----------


## Meditation

> μεντ, το ενδεικτικο οτι δεν ειναι εντονη η σεξουαλικοτητα της, δεν ειναι οτι δεν εχει κανει σεξ με καποιον, που οπως λες μπορει να μηνε χει βρεθει ο καταλληλος, ουτε καν το οτι δεν εχει ερωτευθει, αλλα οτι δεν εχει σεξουαλικη διαθεση και δεν αυτοικανοποιειται καν. την σεξουαλικη διαθεση δεν μπορεις να την σταματησεις, ακομα κι αν δεν εχεις σχεση...
> απ οτι ξερω μαλιστα, υπαρχουν ασεξουαλ που αυτοικανοποιουνται, αλλα δεν ενδιαφερονται για σεξ με αλλους. εδω εχουμε πληρη αδιαφορια για σεξουαλικλη δραστηριοτητα.
> ειναι δυνατον να μην υπαρχιε θεμα με την σεξουαλικη διαθεση, παρ α μονο συγκυριες;;


Καταρχάς δεν ξέρω εάν η ίδια έχει δηλώσει αυτό που λες, ότι δεν έχει ούτε από μόνη της επιθυμία. Δεν την είδα να αναφέρει κάτι.

Επιπλέον, ουτε αυτοί που λένε τη λέξη "ασεξουαλ" δεν ξέρουν τι είναι ακριβώς, ποιους περικλειει, περί τίνος πρόκειται, από τι προκαλείται, και ποιοι από αυτούς μπορούν να έχουν κάποια στιγμή φυσιολογική σεξουαλική ζωή.

Οπότε γιατί να δώσω αξία σε έναν ορο τόσο φλου; 

Κάπου επειδή το έψαξα διάβασα πως το να είναι κάποιος ασεξουαλ δεν σχετίζεται με ψυχολογικά προβλήματα ούτε μπλοκαρίσματα όπως έχει η λεμον. Δηλαδη λένε ότι έτσι γεννήθηκαν, ότι είναι μια χαρά ισορροπημένοι στη σκέψη, μια χαρά στη ζωή τους ευχαριστημένοι απλά βαριούνται και δεν θεωρούν ενδιαφέρουσα την ερωτική πράξη με άλλους. Ουτε λένε εάν είναι μια μόνιμη κατάσταση, μη αναστρέψιμη ή εάν είναι περιοδική. Εάν είναι έτσι πολλοι άνθρωποι είναι και θα γίνουν ασεξουαλ για κάποια περίοδο της ζωής τους. Αν είναι έτσι σιγά τα λάχανα κιόλας, δεν λέει κάτι αυτός ο ορος.Η λεμον έχει γενικά θέμα με τον εαυτο της, ντρεπεται και φοβάται μην εκτεθεί σε υπερβολικό σημείο που δεν φρικάρει στη ζωή της,δεν εμπιστευεται τους ανθρώπους, δείχνει μισος και θυμό για άλλους ανθρώπους και το χειρότερο είναι ότι δεν βλέπει τον εαυτο της και δεν καταλάβαινει ότι ο τρόπος που σκέφτεται είναι αρρωστος και αυτοκαταστροφικος. Δεν βλέπω ισορροπία σε πολλά πράγματα.

Να μας πει ο eagle guy που πήγε σε ψυχίατρο τι του είπε ότι είναι ασεξουαλ.

Και επίσης πιστεύω ένας άντρας είναι εύκολο να φορέσει αυτή τη ταμπέλα γιατί εάν δεν του σηκώνεται ρε παιδιά ποτέ!!!! Ναι οκει δεν του σηκώνεται ποτε.....δεν μπορεί να κάνει σεξ, μπορεί να είναι καλλιστα δυσλειτουργία αλλα να μη μπορεί να τη λύσει και έτσι λέμε ότι είμαστε ασεξουαλ και αφηνομαστε στη μοίρα μας 

Οι ταμπέλες δεν βοηθούν, η σεξουαλικότητα όλων είναι πολύ φλου για να τη βάζουμε σε κουτάκια

----------


## Meditation

> Γενικά της λες ότι είναι κενή ,ανταγωνιστική ,ανώριμη και ένα κάρο ''κομπλιμέντα'' και είναι απαθής, στο ασέξουαλ θα κολλήσει ?


Γιατι στρεφεις τα βέλη σου προς εμένα; δεν είπα τίποτα διαφορετικό από ότι πιστεύουν και της είπαν οι υπόλοιποι. Άλλοι της τα είπαν και πιο χύμα

----------


## Meditation

Το ότι σιχαίνεται τους άντρες και δεν της αρέσει κάνεις δεν ειναι αποτέλεσμα ασεξουαλικότητας για τη συγκεκριμένη . Είναι αποτέλεσμα ψυχαναγκασμου.

Ποτέ δεν αφέθηκε ελεύθερη και χαλαρή να ζήσει τη ζωή της και να της προκύψει μια σχέση αβιαστα, όπως συμβαίνει συνηθως.

Και αυτο γιατί στην εφηβεία της που συνήθως ξεκινάει το ενδιαφέρον για το αντίθετο φύλο, η θεματοθετρια ήταν χοντρή και δεν ένιωθε άνετα με τον εαυτο της για να πλησιάσει αγόρι. Και έτσι απειχε συνειδητά. Έπειτα που έκανε τον αγώνα να αδυνατίσει, πέρασαν τα χρόνια, όλες οι άλλες γνωστές της ειχαν εμπειρίες, και βάση της ιδιοσυγκρασίας της την έπιασε πανικός και άρχισε να πιάνει οποιαδήποτε ευκαιρία για να βγει με κάποιον, μπορεί να είχε και ατυχίες δηλαδή να ήθελε σχέση και να της τυχαιναν όλο άντρες που τη δούλευαν για να κοιμηθούν μαζί της, και έτσι ξενέρωσε. Το μυαλό της φταίει περισσότερο. Ο τρόπος που επεξεργάζεται τα όσα της συμβαίνουν..και το έχει δείξει και εδώ άλλωστε.Όταν ένας ανθρώπος βγαινει ραντεβού με τον κάθε τυχοντα ψυχαναγκαστικα και παθαίνει κρίσεις πανικού, και λειτουργεί σπασμωδικά και μετά κλαίει, και του γίνεται κουραστική εμμονή η σύναψη σχέσης τοτε είναι λογικό να σιχαθεί και τους άλλους και τον εαυτο του.

το εχει παρει από την αρχη στραβά το θέμα των ερωτικων σχεσεων λόγω συγκυριών και λόγω ιδιοσυγκρασίας. Όχι λόγω ασεξουαλικότητας.

Εγώ έχω τη βεβαιότητα ότι εάν ήταν πρόθυμη να λύσει τα θέματα της με κάποιον ειδικο, εαν χαλαρωνε, εαν σταματούσε να τη καίει το θέμα σχέση και γινόταν δραστήρια. Εάν είχε τη ψυχραιμία να φιλτραρει τους άντρες με τους οποιους βγαίνει και να πάψει να δίνει ευκαιρίες σε άντρες που θέλουν μόνο σεξ και που δεν της αρέσουν...θα είχε μεγάλες πιθανότητες να προχωρήσει τη ζωή της, και δεν θα είχε κανένα θέμα ούτε σεξουαλικό ούτε τίποτα.

----------


## led

> Γιατι στρεφεις τα βέλη σου προς εμένα; δεν είπα τίποτα διαφορετικό από ότι πιστεύουν και της είπαν οι υπόλοιποι. Άλλοι της τα είπαν και πιο χύμα



Γενικά το είπα και για μένα το τι έχω πει και την απάθεια της γενικότερα.

----------


## led

Εγώ πάντως πιστεύω ότι εμείς δεν είμαστε ειδικοί . Ο ειδικός αν την καταλάβαινε θα μπορούσε να την βοηθήσει για αυτό οι κουβέντες όλων πάνε στο βρόντο . Δεν νομίζω ότι φταίει η ίδια και ότι δεν θέλει να βελτιωθεί, μπορεί να είναι κομμάτι του προβλήματος αυτό .

----------


## Meditation

> Εγώ πάντως πιστεύω ότι εμείς δεν είμαστε ειδικοί . Ο ειδικός αν την καταλάβαινε θα μπορούσε να την βοηθήσει για αυτό οι κουβέντες όλων πάνε στο βρόντο . Δεν νομίζω ότι φταίει η ίδια και ότι δεν θέλει να βελτιωθεί, μπορεί να είναι κομμάτι του προβλήματος αυτό .


Για αυτό το λόγο της λέμε να πάει σε ειδικό. 

Εδω γράφουμε όλοι προσωπικές γνώμες. Και αυτά που πιστεύουμε.

----------


## Chaos1

> Αυτό ακριβώς είναι το θέμα της, ότι δεν δίνει σημασία σε αυτά που γράφουμε εδώ, πιστεύει αυτά που πιστεύει και τέλος! Τσάμπα γράφουμε τελικά


Συμφωνώ. Η Lemonpie θα μας ξαναγράψει εδώ όταν δει ότι κανείς δεν απαντάει πια στο θέμα της, απλά και μόνο για να ταρακουνήσει τα νερά χωρίς να αποκομίσει κάτι το ουσιαστικό από όλο αυτό. Νομίζω πως μόνο εάν σταματήσουμε όλοι μας να της γράφουμε, εκείνη θα πάει επιτέλους σε έναν ψυχαναλυτή για να βγάλει τα εσώψυχά της εκεί. Με όλη την καλή διάθεση το γράφω αυτό. Καλή συνέχεια, Λεμον.

----------


## Remedy

> Καταρχάς δεν ξέρω εάν η ίδια έχει δηλώσει αυτό που λες, ότι δεν έχει ούτε από μόνη της επιθυμία. Δεν την είδα να αναφέρει κάτι....


ναι, το εχει πει. την ειχα ρωτησει και το ειπε ξεκαθαρα. δεν συμβαινει αυτο σε μια γυναικα 26 χρονων με νορμαλ ενταση στην λιμπιντο, ακομα κι αν οι γνωριμιες της πανε στραβα και δεν γνωρισε τον καταλληλο.

----------


## Meditation

> ναι, το εχει πει. την ειχα ρωτησει και το ειπε ξεκαθαρα. δεν συμβαινει αυτο σε μια γυναικα 26 χρονων με νορμαλ ενταση στην λιμπιντο, ακομα κι αν οι γνωριμιες της πανε στραβα και δεν γνωρισε τον καταλληλο.


Και πάλι όμως ασεξουαλ δεν μπορούμε να τη χαρακτηρίσουμε γιατί κανένας από αυτούς δεν ξέρει τι είναι και ποιοι συμπεριλβανονται σε αυτόν τον όρο.

Αλλοι λένε ότι οι ασεξουαλ αυτοικανοποιουνται και άλλοι όχι.

Τρέχα γύρευε..ας βρει καθένας από αυτούς τι είναι στη τελική.

----------


## Remedy

> Και πάλι όμως ασεξουαλ δεν μπορούμε να τη χαρακτηρίσουμε γιατί κανένας από αυτούς δεν ξέρει τι είναι και ποιοι συμπεριλβανονται σε αυτόν τον όρο.
> 
> Αλλοι λένε ότι οι ασεξουαλ αυτοικανοποιουνται και άλλοι όχι.
> 
> Τρέχα γύρευε..ας βρει καθένας από αυτούς τι είναι στη τελική.


εσυ, δεν ξερεις.
οτι δεν ξερεις εσυ, δεν σημαινει οτι δεν υπαρχει.
οι ψυχιατροι ξερουν, κι αυτοι που ειναι κι εχουν ψαχτει, ξερουν.
δεν λενε αλλοι ναι κι αλλοι οχι.
ΚΑΠΟΙΟΙ ασεξουαλ αυτοικανοποιουνται και καποιοι οχι.
αλλα αυτοι που ουτε αυτοικανοποιουνται σε τετοια ηλικια (!), ουτε σεξ θελουν να κανουν, δεν ειναι ακομα πιο πιθανο να ειναι ασεξουαλ;;

----------


## Meditation

> εσυ, δεν ξερεις.
> οτι δεν ξερεις εσυ, δεν σημαινει οτι δεν υπαρχει.
> οι ψυχιατροι ξερουν, κι αυτοι που ειναι κι εχουν ψαχτει, ξερουν.
> δεν λενε αλλοι ναι κι αλλοι οχι.
> ΚΑΠΟΙΟΙ ασεξουαλ αυτοικανοποιουνται και καποιοι οχι.
> αλλα αυτοι που ουτε αυτοικανοποιουνται σε τετοια ηλικια (!), ουτε σεξ θελουν να κανουν, δεν ειναι ακομα πιο πιθανο να ειναι ασεξουαλ;;


Δεν είπα ότι δεν υπάρχει.

Είπα ότι σε έναν ορο τόσο φλου,( γιατί πουθενα δεν είδα να αποσαφηνίζεται παρολο που μπήκα να διαβάσω να δω τι είναι ) δεν μπορούμε να κολλάμε ταμπέλες σε άτομα που δεν ξέρουμε και να τα καταδικάζουμε. Καλύτερα να προτρεψουμε τον αλλον σε έναν ειδικό να λύσει τα θέματα του πάρα να τον τρομοκρατούμε με διαγνώσεις τις οποίες δεν είμαστε ειδικοί να κάνουμε και που μπορούν να προκαλέσουν σύγχυση στον άλλον. Και πολλές φορές αδίκως.
Και τι πρόβλημα πχ έχουν τα 25; Ποιος ορίζει ποτέ πρέπει να ξεκινάει η σεξουαλική ζωή ενός ανθρώπου; και ποιος ορίζει ποτε το όριο του ξεκινήματος έχει υπερβεί το φυσιολογικό; εγώ δεν έχω δει κανέναν ειδικό να μιλάει για ηλικίες.μονο να κάνουν τη προτροπή ότι τα 16 με 17 είναι καλή ηλικία για να ξεκινήσει κάποιος γιατί είναι και συναισθηματικά πιο ώριμος...και καλυτερα οχι πιο πριν. Αλλά δεν ξεκινάνε όλοι σε αυτή την ηλικία. Ούτε τους είπε κανεις αρρωστους. Αυτους που ξεκινησαν στα 19, στα 22...στα 27 κτλ....ούτε ασεξουαλ ήταν.

Κατά τα άλλα οι γυναίκες μπορεί να έχουν σεξουαλική επιθυμία από τη στιγμή που τους έρχεται η περίοδος. Σε άλλες, η περίοδος έρχεται στα 10 σε αλλες στα 12 και σε αλλες στα 14. Αλλά και πάλι δεν κάνει μια γυναίκα σεξ από τα 12 επειδή έχει όρεξη. Άρα το στερεότυπο ότι "φυσιολογική ηλικία για μια γυναίκα να κάνει σεξ ειναι όταν έχει σεξουαλική διάθεση, δεν ισχύει." Αλλιώς θα είχαμε παρθεί όλες από τα 12. Και θα θεωρούνταν φυσιολογικό αλλα δεν θεωρείται από τους περισσότερους

----------


## Meditation

Επίσης για να καταλάβετε πόσο επικίνδυνο είναι το να βάζουμε απόλυτες ταμπελες σε ανθρώπους. 

Να πω ένα παράδειγμα. Αντίστοιχα με τη λεμον ερχεται ενας ανθρωπος εδώ και γράφει με αποδιοργανωμενο λόγο (κοινώς αρλούμπες) και περιγράφει τυχόν παραισθήσεις που έχει. 

Δεν θα του πούμε κατευθείαν "α φίλε μου εσύ λογικά έχεις σχιζοφρένεια, και η σχιζοφρένεια είναι μια ασθένεια που δεν αντιμετωπίζεται εύκολα, λογικά θα την έχεις για όλη σου τη ζωή για αυτό πρέπει να συμβιβαστείς" 

Δεν θα τρέξουμε να τον χαρακτηρίσουμε κατευθείαν σχιζοφρενή επειδή τυχαίνει ένα σύμπτωμα που περιγράφει να ταιριάζει με αυτή τη ψυχική διαταραχή. 

Γιατί απλούστατα αυτός ο άνθρωπος μπορεί να είναι σε κρίση πανικού εκείνη τη στιγμή και να μην έχει τίποτα ή μπορεί να έχει κάποιο βραχυ ψυχωτικο επεισόδιο το οποίο ξεπερνιεται και να είναι ο ανθρωπος μια χαρά μετά. 

Μην καταδικάζετε το κόσμο. 

Γιατί και στη λεμον τα ίδια λέτε. Είσαι ασεξουαλ και όταν το αποδεχτείς ότι είναι έτσι και παραιτηθείς ολοκληρωτικά από τις σχέσεις θα νιώσεις καλύτερα.

Δεν είναι έτσι τα πράγματα. Δεν είμαστε ειδικοί για τέτοιες διαγνώσεις . Λυπάμαι που το λέω

----------


## Remedy

το "ασεξουαλ", δεν ειναι μεγαλυτερη ταμπελα απο το αναισθητος, εγωκεντρικος, ανταγωνιστικος, και πολλες αλλες που ακουστηκαν εδω μεσα, και δεν την κολλας, επειδη καποιος την ειπε σαν υποθεση...
αν καποιος πει οτι του φαιενσαι ομοφυλοφιλη, δεν θα γινεις ομοφυλοφιλη, ακομα κι αν προσπαθησεις... ποσο δε μαλλον, αυτοματως.
αν δεν ειναι ασεξουαλ η κοπελα, δεν θα γινει επειδη καποιοι αυτο υποθετουμε, και δεν υπαρχει ΟΥΤΕ ΕΝΑΣ εδω μεσα που να μην της προτεινε να αποτανθει σε ψυχιατρο η ψυχοθεραπευτη...

κατα τα αλλα, αλλο τα 12 και τα 15, κι αλλο τα 26. αν μεχρι τα 26 δεν εχουν εμφανισθει επιθυμιες για σεξ, κατι δεν παει καλα. και το "καλα" το οριζουν αυτοι που οριζουν το "καλα" για ολες τις παθησεις και τις συμπεριφορες. οι ειδικοι...
δεν χρειαζεται να επαναλαβω οτι εδω δεν υπαρχουν ειδικοι, γι αυτο και την προτρεπουμε να παει εκεκι, γιατι αυτο που το βλεπει εμφανως οποιοσδηποτε μη ειδικος, ειναι οτι χρειαζεται βοηθεια ειδικου...

----------


## Meditation

> το "ασεξουαλ", δεν ειναι μεγαλυτερη ταμπελα απο το αναισθητος, εγωκεντρικος, ανταγωνιστικος, και πολλες αλλες που ακουστηκαν εδω μεσα, και δεν την κολλας, επειδη καποιος την ειπε σαν υποθεση...
> αν καποιος πει οτι του φαιενσαι ομοφυλοφιλη, δεν θα γινεις ομοφυλοφιλη, ακομα κι αν προσπαθησεις... ποσο δε μαλλον, αυτοματως.
> αν δεν ειναι ασεξουαλ η κοπελα, δεν θα γινει επειδη καποιοι αυτο υποθετουμε, και δεν υπαρχει ΟΥΤΕ ΕΝΑΣ εδω μεσα που να μην της προτεινε να αποτανθει σε ψυχιατρο η ψυχοθεραπευτη...
> 
> κατα τα αλλα, αλλο τα 12 και τα 15, κι αλλο τα 26. αν μεχρι τα 26 δεν εχουν εμφανισθει επιθυμιες για σεξ, κατι δεν παει καλα. και το "καλα" το οριζουν αυτοι που οριζουν το "καλα" για ολες τις παθησεις και τις συμπεριφορες. οι ειδικοι...
> δεν χρειαζεται να επαναλαβω οτι εδω δεν υπαρχουν ειδικοι, γι αυτο και την προτρεπουμε να παει εκεκι, γιατι αυτο που το βλεπει εμφανως οποιοσδηποτε μη ειδικος, ειναι οτι χρειαζεται βοηθεια ειδικου...


Προσωπικά θεωρώ ότι το εγωκεντρικος που αναφέρεις και το ανταγωνιστικος είναι χαρακτηριστικά που αλλάζουν αρκεί ο άνθρωπος να θέλει να τα αλλάξει για να γίνει καλύτερος. 

Αντιθέτως το "ασεξουαλ" όπως το περιέγραψε τουλάχιστον ο eagle guy το είπε σαν κάτι τελεσίδικο, που δεν αλλάζει. 

Νομίζω δεν χρειάζεται να καθόμαστε να το συζηταμε αλλο εξάλλου η άμεσα ενδιαφερόμενη δεν είναι εδώ. Και όταν είναι, δεν μας ακούει οπότε ΚΑΙ αυτά μαζί με όλα τα άλλα, πάνε στο βροντο

----------


## Remedy

> Προσωπικά θεωρώ ότι το εγωκεντρικος που αναφέρεις και το ανταγωνιστικος είναι χαρακτηριστικά που αλλάζουν αρκεί ο άνθρωπος να θέλει να τα αλλάξει για να γίνει καλύτερος. 
> 
> Αντιθέτως *το "ασεξουαλ" όπως το περιέγραψε τουλάχιστον ο eagle guy το είπε σαν κάτι τελεσίδικο, που δεν αλλάζει. 
> *
> Νομίζω δεν χρειάζεται να καθόμαστε να το συζηταμε αλλο εξάλλου η άμεσα ενδιαφερόμενη δεν είναι εδώ. Και όταν είναι, δεν μας ακούει οπότε ΚΑΙ αυτά μαζί με όλα τα άλλα, πάνε στο βροντο


συμφωνοι, αλλα το "ασεξουαλ", το "ομοφυλοφιλος", το "ετεροφυλοφιλος", ειναι σεξουαλικες προτιμησεις. δεν ειναι ασθενειες, ωστε να αποτελουν διαγνωση, ουτε ειναι βρισιες ωστε να αποτελουν προσβολη, οποτε δεν μπορουν να συγχεονται με την "σχιζοφρενεια" πχ που ειπες που και ασθενεια ειναι και διαγνωση αποτελει το να την υποθεσεις....

και βεβαια, δεν μπορει καποιος να μετατραπει σε οτιδηποτε απο αυτα αν δεν ειναι ηδη, επειδη του το ειπες...
απο την αλλη, μια τετοια υποθεση που ισως δεν εχει καν υποψιν του, οπως δεν ειχες κι εσυ και πολλοι αλλοι, μπορει να τον προτρεψει να ψαχτει για κατι τετοιο και τελικα να βρει εκει μια ακρη για το προβλημα του.

----------


## Meditation

> συμφωνοι, αλλα το "ασεξουαλ", το "ομοφυλοφιλος", το "ετεροφυλοφιλος", ειναι σεξουαλικες προτιμησεις. δεν ειναι ασθενειες, ωστε να αποτελουν διαγνωση, ουτε ειναι βρισιες ωστε να αποτελουν προσβολη, οποτε δεν μπορουν να συγχεονται με την "σχιζοφρενεια" πχ που ειπες που και ασθενεια ειναι και διαγνωση αποτελει το να την υποθεσεις....
> 
> και βεβαια, δεν μπορει καποιος να μετατραπει σε οτιδηποτε απο αυτα αν δεν ειναι ηδη, επειδη του το ειπες...
> απο την αλλη, μια τετοια υποθεση που ισως δεν εχει καν υποψιν του, οπως δεν ειχες κι εσυ και πολλοι αλλοι, μπορει να τον προτρεψει να ψαχτει για κατι τετοιο και τελικα να βρει εκει μια ακρη για το προβλημα του.


Πιστεύω πως φτάνει τα όρια της προσβολής να σε χαρακτηρίσουν "ασεξουαλ" και να επιμένουν σε αυτο..τη στιγμή που νιώθεις απελπισία όπως η λεμον και επιθυμείς τόσο μια σχέση αλλα τα έχεις κάνει σαλάτα και σε πιάνουν οι ανασφάλειες και η αδικία για τον εαυτό σου, για τους άλλους και τις ευκαιρίες που δεν σου δόθηκαν.

Δεν είναι εύκολο φανταζομαι να νιωθει κάποιος περιθωριοποιημενος σε αυτό το κομμάτι. Και θα μπορούσε να είναι προσβολή γιατί η θεματοθετρια μπορεί όταν και αν χαλαρώσει και βρει τον κατάλληλο να λειτουργήσει κανονικά, και η αποχή της από το σεξ να είναι απλοί φόβοι ή διαστρεβλωμενες απόψεις για το σεξ ή γενικότερο μπλοκάρισμα στη συγκεκριμένη περίοδο της ζωής της.

Σε ένα άτομο τόσο νέο, που το ενδιαφέρει σε τέτοιο βαθμό να κάνει σχέση και που προσπαθεί να ξεμπερδέψει και να ορίσει την σεξουαλικότητα του, δεν το καταδικάζεις σε ασεξουαλικοτητα εφόρου ζωής ούτε του λες να τα παρατήσει. Αποψη μου. Εκτός και αν το ίδιο το άτομο, ψαχτει και επιθυμεί το ίδιο να ταυτιστεί με αυτόν τον όρο.

Να ήταν στη θέση της μια γυναίκα στα 35,40 να μας τα λέει αυτα που λέει η λεμον να της το πεις. Συμφωνώ. Γιατί σε μια γυναίκα τετοιας ηλικίας έχουν δοθεί πολυ περισσότερες ευκαιρίες κοινωνικοποίησης και συναναστροφής με το αντίθετο φύλο. Έχει γνωρίσει και αποδεχτεί τον εαυτο της και οι περισσοτερες έχουν κάνει ήδη οικογένεια. Οπότε μια γυναίκα στην ηλικία που άλλες μεγαλώνουν παιδιά να μην έχει κάνει σχέση ούτε σεξ. Είναι πιο καραμπινάτο. 

Αλλά στη δεκαετία των 20 μου φαίνεται too much να δίνεις τέτοια ταμπέλα εφόρου ζωής. Οι περισσότεροι ανακαλύπτουν τον εαυτο τους, προσπαθούν να τα βρουν και με τον εαυτό τους και με τους άλλους. Με το τι τους αρέσει και τι όχι και αυτό δεν αναιρεί το σεξουαλικό τομέα. Αλλοι περνάνε παρατεταμένη εφηβεία ή αργούν ψυχοσυναισθηματικα να μεγαλώσουν. Όλα παίζονται σε αυτές τις ηλικίες, δεν έχει ένα άτομο κατασταλαξει σε κανένα τομέα της ζωής του. Ή τουλάχιστον οχι οι περισσότεροι.

Μπορεί όντως να υπήρχε θετικό κίνητρο να την παρηγορησετε προτείνοντας της να ψάξει την ασεξουαλικότητα αλλα θεωρώ πως το μυαλό της είναι αυτό που της κάνει τη μεγαλύτερη ζημιά προς το παρόν

----------


## elis

Ρε συ λεμον μηπωσ καπνιζεισ γτ εγω ετσι ειμαι παρθενοσ

----------

